# Post your 3dmark06 SCORES !!!! =p



## zOaib (Jan 19, 2006)

well my x1800xt at stock speeds dished out a whoopin

*3700* , HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAh !!!


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 19, 2006)

single core  P4 3.0@3.2 HT
radeon 9600pro 256meg
512mb ram corsair

432 marks
208 sm2 
589 cpu score


----------



## zAAm (Jan 19, 2006)

Has anyone gotten more than 1fps on the CPU tests yet? My first run is 0.2fps and the second is like 0.45fps or something. You'd need a killer of a dual core CPU to actually see what's happening in those tests!


----------



## Macoland (Jan 20, 2006)

X800GTO OC'ed gave me 2070


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Jan 20, 2006)

2091 with a Intel 2.8E @ 3.33 | 1.388 vcore and a ATI X850 PRO @ 16 pipes 526/567


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8281


----------



## Lekamies (Jan 20, 2006)

A64 3000+ venice@2736Mhz & C3D x800gto@16pp 630/555 (pci-e 8x) gives 2472


----------



## zOaib (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Kryten (Jan 20, 2006)

2739 not too shabby with my setup..


----------



## infrared (Jan 20, 2006)

wtf... have you got a screenshot??

I beat your 3dmark05 score by miles (6186), yet you leave me standing here by more than 600 points!

I think your 3dmark03, 3dmark05 and AQ3 scores are lined up about right... but the 3dmark06 seems too good!


----------



## Kryten (Jan 21, 2006)

what resolution did you have it on? i set mine to 1024X768 the same that i play games at.


----------



## infrared (Jan 21, 2006)

default... i didn't touch the settings

Very nice scores thought! All of them!


----------



## Kryten (Jan 21, 2006)

here you go  i had to run it again cause i didnt have a screen shit of the first run.


----------



## Kryten (Jan 21, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> default... i didn't touch the settings
> 
> Very nice scores thought! All of them!




thanks  

and i changed my sig to match my screenshot.


----------



## infrared (Jan 21, 2006)

cool... i wander what's holding my card back?!?!  I got 2097


----------



## W2hCYK (Jan 21, 2006)

2460 or whatever my sig currently says, i keep it updated, lol...

check stats to left


----------



## Lekamies (Jan 21, 2006)

Kryten said:
			
		

> 2739 not too shabby with my setup..



Run test with default settings (1280x1024), then we can compare.


----------



## GeeForce11 (Jan 21, 2006)

4553 3DM06  with my X1800XL  700/700 1.4/2.2/2.0 WaterCooled  & 2.65GHZ X2  

SM2=1765
HDR/SM3=1839
CPU=1939


----------



## Kryten (Jan 22, 2006)

Lekamies said:
			
		

> Run test with default settings (1280x1024), then we can compare.




  2147 on defualt settings


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 22, 2006)

819

sm2.0 397
cpu 777

puter was runnin all day system on the left its updated ill try again with closed programs no running processes a defrag etc.... maybe a tad more oc'in and ill break a grand :-D


----------



## AMDCam (Jan 22, 2006)

I got 1912 on my laptop (specs under this message), pretty happy. The tests suck in my opinion, they're not good looking (like WOW, this is the future), especially that dumbass sand level, that has HORRIBLE graphics and I'm guessing it's just one of those "eat up RAM" level tests, I don't see HDR or SM3.0 effects anywhere in it. Also most of the tests are updates from 3DMark 03 and 05. I know graphics and the scenes have nothing to do with what the application is built for, but dang, they could have put a little effort into it for our entertainment. It's not even fun to watch the FPS anymore because you've already seen the clips, there's nothing new


----------



## ThorAxe (Jan 22, 2006)

4105

Sm2.0        1772
Hdr/sm3.0  1823
Cpu           1102


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 22, 2006)

AMDCam said:
			
		

> I got 1912 on my laptop (specs under this message), pretty happy. The tests suck in my opinion, they're not good looking (like WOW, this is the future), especially that dumbass sand level, that has HORRIBLE graphics and I'm guessing it's just one of those "eat up RAM" level tests, I don't see HDR or SM3.0 effects anywhere in it. Also most of the tests are updates from 3DMark 03 and 05. I know graphics and the scenes have nothing to do with what the application is built for, but dang, they could have put a little effort into it for our entertainment. It's not even fun to watch the FPS anymore because you've already seen the clips, there's nothing new



exactly i hate battle of proxycon and errrr i hate it!!!!!!!! its soooo boring give me a pretty level with cool colors and stuff like the forest tests or something.......3dmark 06 -10 pts


----------



## infrared (Jan 22, 2006)

i'm gonna get an x850xt mastercard to go in crossfire with my x800, then we'll see what happens! 

i agree though 3dmark06 is crap. All they've done is turn the resolution up a tad, and put some more detail into it. Wasn't worth downloading and i cirtainly won't be buying it (not that i would anyway! )


----------



## trog100 (Jan 22, 2006)

anything that isnt an X1000 latest generation ATI card or late-ish nvidia card dosnt do SM.30.. 

this puts the overclocked x850 or x800 ati cards out of the running.. the canyon and the deep freeze tests do not get run and do not get counted in the scores.. 

as far as these earlier generation ati cards go.. 3dmark2006 no longer produces an accurate real world gaming comparison..

also unless u run the benchmark at it default settings there aint much bloody point in posting scores for comparison.. he he he

mine are about 2300 if i max everthing out..  not much point for 
a benchmark that my card wont run properly.. 

in the real world if your card dosnt do SM.3 in a game it just gets turned off and your frame rates go up.. which of course is why 2006 dosnt let such cards run the SM 3.0 loaded tests..

my system.. 

gto2 16 pipes clocked 616/630 scores just over 7000 in 2005 

cpu amd 64 at 2.9 gig.. my single core chip probably also gets a downgrade in 2006 cos i am sure it will be dual core biased.. 

for todays real world games and half the gaming systems on the planet 2006 probably gives a totally false result.. at best its just a guess at what might be tommorow.. when (if) games get SM.30 loaded and are optimized for dual cpus.. that one for quite some time to come is just a big "IF"...

trog

ps.. and looking at the difference tweem proxycon 2005 and proxycon 2006 at 1/4 the frames rates.. errr four of my current cards running together to get the same fps.. well i recon someone has lost the plot.. he he he


----------



## AMDCam (Jan 22, 2006)

Damn thorax congrats on that. I literally am getting each spec you've got except my graphics card is gonna be a 7800GT 256mb for SLI and cheapness. I got double the power of my old hardware to look forward to now. Thanks for that score lol


----------



## Velcro (Jan 22, 2006)

I got a SAD 722 with my 9800 SE clocked @ pro speeds LOL


----------



## GeeForce11 (Jan 22, 2006)

Futuremark writes the benchmarks thinking of the future. It's not written to benchmark old video cards. It's written for the new and future video cards and also for the future games that will use SH3, multithread, ...

3DM05 is CPU limited already around 13000 points, and cannot show the potential difference of SLI/CF videocards.

When they will come out with SH3 and multithreaded games you'll see the same difference in real life playing new/dual or old/single machines as in 3DM06


----------



## ThorAxe (Jan 23, 2006)

AMDCam said:
			
		

> Damn thorax congrats on that. I literally am getting each spec you've got except my graphics card is gonna be a 7800GT 256mb for SLI and cheapness. I got double the power of my old hardware to look forward to now. Thanks for that score lol



Thanks buddy. I may increase the speed of the Opteron as it is still on stock voltage and was Prime95 stable for over 21 hours until I stopped it. Might even give the x1800xt another tweak to see what it can do.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2006)

"Futuremark writes the benchmarks thinking of the future."

trouble is it gets used to represent the "present".. and who can read the future and as far as "old cards" go they aint old if they are still on the market and still being produced.. 

apparently they have a magic 10,000 number.. as soon as any single card hits that number its time for a new futuremark.. shame that figure got reached before they had time to produce a decent new one.. he he

SM.30 exists and is used in games now.. it has been for quite some time.. its just not that noticable a difference over 2.2.. kinda funny that when nvidia had it and ati didnt it never got mentioned but when they both have it.. it sudddenly gets important.. ??

and i have only had my bloody card a month and here u go calling it old.. he he he..

i recon i have a good idea.. lets continue to use 2005 to represent the real world and just used 2006 to represent this imaginary future with multiple grfx card setups that the real world cant afford.. he he he

trog


----------



## noneed4me2 (Jan 23, 2006)

2192 on my system with my card set at 600/560.


----------



## infrared (Jan 23, 2006)

seems like our cards are pretty closely matched  Though your core is clocked a lot higher than mine =/


----------



## ThorAxe (Jan 23, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> "Futuremark writes the benchmarks thinking of the future."
> 
> trouble is it gets used to represent the "present".. and who can read the future and as far as "old cards" go they aint old if they are still on the market and still being produced..
> 
> ...




I tend to agree with you.


----------



## Thefriend (Jan 23, 2006)

Athlon 3200+ venice 939
1GB Kingston Pc3200
120gb Wastern Dig. 
Sapphire X800gto Fireblade *540/562*

...sigh i only got a 1.5k...... how is everyone else with x800gtos getting likw 2k?! i mean 4 pipes mean that much in the score?


----------



## noneed4me2 (Jan 23, 2006)

in my case i can go pretty high on my overclocks and have added an ATI silencer 5.2. I also use the Powercolor 2.0ns xt bios so stock is at 500/500. On "find max" in ATItool  can get 627 on core and something like 583 mem but i cant set it that high consecutively. plus my card was old stock when i got it so i think i have a pretty early version of the x800 GTO by C3D and it modded to 16p easily enough.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 23, 2006)

hurray!!! ok guys 840 and thats as high as i can get it...


----------



## peta01 (Jan 23, 2006)

As trog100 said 3D Mark 06 is as a benchmark useless. The second big problem is that it is also useless as high load test, because when your OCed system went through 3DMark 05 you could say it is stable. But this does not work with 06. I can use very unstable OC to go through 06, which would never work with 05.
It seems that this time Futuremak f****d it up.

Btw my max score is 2091
Max stable score (can run 05 with these settings) is 1997


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 23, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> wtf... have you got a screenshot??
> 
> I beat your 3dmark05 score by miles (6186), yet you leave me standing here by more than 600 points!
> 
> I think your 3dmark03, 3dmark05 and AQ3 scores are lined up about right... but the 3dmark06 seems too good!




Its 3dmark.... never expect scores to be accurate  

Kinda like gambling.. "for entertainment purposes only"

rofl


----------



## Darksaber (Jan 23, 2006)

See my sig ppl  going to try to crack 4000 Points once I get better cooling.

cheers
DS


----------



## EvilBDGamer00 (Jan 23, 2006)

3D Mark 06 : 3371
SM2.0 : 1374
HDR/SM3.0 : 1277
CPU : 1495

ATI X1800XT (Stock Speed) (4X AA with Adaptive AA enabled and 16X AF)
Intel 820 D 2.8 Ghz (OC'ed to 3.1Ghz)
2GB RAM (400 Bus Speed)

Are my scored ok or should it be more??????


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 24, 2006)

GeeForce11 said:
			
		

> Futuremark writes the benchmarks thinking of the future. It's not written to benchmark old video cards. It's written for the new and future video cards and also for the future games that will use SH3, multithread, ...
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trog100 (Jan 24, 2006)

just for interest.. a quote from a X1900 review..

"Futuremark 3DMark2006

"At default, it score 4473. This new Benchmark seems to have included CPU scores into its final score. In our tests, it can be seen that a Dual Core processor would give at least around 800 to 1000 points more because the CPU score is higher"

i knew there would be penalty for only having a single core cpu.. here is what it is.. up to 1000 points less..

another reason why at the "present" this thing (2006) is useless as a real life gaming performance benchmark..

it cant even be used as a simple grfx card comparison anymore.. as yet to the best of my knowledge.. having a dual cpu core makes nearly every existing game run slower.. and most other things as well.. multitasking apart..

trog


----------



## Cybie1111 (Jan 24, 2006)

I got under 1000. Why bother showing a screenshot..


----------



## trog100 (Jan 24, 2006)

buy an Xbox 360 to play games on Cybie.. bit cheaper than the $1000 plus u would have to spend on yer pc to get similar gaming performance.. 

i wonder what an the xbox would score in 2006.. he he he

only joking.. but am i.. ????

trog


----------



## TooFast (Jan 24, 2006)

6910


----------



## Steevo (Jan 24, 2006)

4175

4129 on last submitted 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=53015


----------



## AMDCam (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm wondering how the 7800GTX can have RAM and core SOOOO much higher than the 7800GT???? It scores 3000 points higher (2000 without SLI) and has 700mhz core and 2.1ghz RAM.... How??? I'm thinking with that kind of a score I'll save an extra $150 and buy a GTX instead of a GT, I mean 3000 points is like 2 of my system right now, and 6 with the full 9,000 everyone is scoring. This is crazy


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 25, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> buy an Xbox 360 to play games on Cybie.. bit cheaper than the $1000 plus u would have to spend on yer pc to get similar gaming performance..
> 
> i wonder what an the xbox would score in 2006.. he he he
> 
> ...




640x480 Vs 1600x1200.

Not even close when it comes to performance. 

307,200 pixels, or 1,920,000? thats roughly 7x the pxels.. btw 

think of it this way...  ones like racing little ricer civics, and ones like racing exotic cars like the carerra GT or C6..


----------



## infrared (Jan 25, 2006)

hehe, exactly!!!!!!

My friends just don't seem to take that fact onboard! There's just so much more detail on a pc with a decent graphics card! And you can do so much more with it!

I havn't had a console since the old Playstations. Even the xbox360 can't compete with a decent gaming rig in my opinion. And it really gets at me when they bring out games for consoles only, that PC's could quite easily handle.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 25, 2006)

thats the shortfall.. the TV.. use an HD one and position changes.. still it does add a little to the cost of the xbox 360.. it would make it nearly as pricey as a decent PC gaming rig.. he he he 

trog


----------



## Cybie1111 (Jan 25, 2006)

I guess I do have no choice but to build a system after that score I had.. I had this computer for a while and I belive it will be time for me to do my first build in a month or 2.. or 3. (yes screenies will be available as soon as I can get everything.   ) What I plan will quadruple my 3dmark score (give or take 200-500 marks). I believe that I had some planned specs on a thread somewhere..

EDIT: Found it: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=7900&page=2


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 25, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> thats the shortfall.. the TV.. use an HD one and position changes.. still it does add a little to the cost of the xbox 360.. it would make it nearly as pricey as a decent PC gaming rig.. he he he
> 
> trog



Using an HD tv does not change the rendering resolution. its still not native 1600x1200 like a pc.

Not even close, still.  Very much like the first xbox, the connector kit doesnt actually change the code of the game...  

Last I checked anyways..

HD tv is half useless still.... especially when it comes to consoles...


----------



## Kryten (Jan 25, 2006)

i managed to get 2,223 after some more o/c to my system.


----------



## ThorAxe (Jan 28, 2006)

New Score: 5109
SM2.0:       2276
HDR/SM3.0: 2482
CPU:          1136


----------



## EvilCook (Jan 28, 2006)

Saphire X800GTO2 @ 555/570 gave me 2305
still OCing, will update


----------



## gygabite (Jan 28, 2006)

lol it doesnt work;the cpu test has 0 fps and freezes.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 29, 2006)

*Asus X1800xt 512mb*

4492

(1777,1852,1702)

I overclocked my card using ATITool 25 beta (not a or b) to the following stable settings:
Core: 685.80  Memory:  783 
Voltages: 1.375 , 2.250 , 2.151

My Corsair Memory is set at 2.5-3-3-6 1T at 208.3 Mhz, 2.8 V
AMD 4400 X2 Processor overclocked to a core speed of 2291 Mhz, FSB = 208.3 at 1.45 V

Can't get this Abit board overclocked any higher for some reason.

It's now time for dinner.


----------



## peta01 (Jan 29, 2006)

Mongo said:
			
		

> 4492
> 
> (1777,1852,1702)
> 
> ...



You have to decrease HyperThread frequency and Memory frequency to get higher FSB. Overclocking with NF4 chipset is a bit more complicated.


----------



## Rammsteiner (Jan 29, 2006)

Mongo said:
			
		

> 4492
> 
> (1777,1852,1702)
> 
> ...


Thats low... I even managed that score with single core CPU, you should OC it some better .


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 29, 2006)

peta01 said:
			
		

> You have to decrease HyperThread frequency and Memory frequency to get higher FSB. Overclocking with NF4 chipset is a bit more complicated.




Hyper transport, not hyperthread btw. Raising the HT freq shouldnt have any direct impacts on cpu speed.

Drop the HT multiplier to 4x til about 240 then use 3x and it should allow higher HT freq's.
(I think.. been a while since ive done some of this )


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 30, 2006)

5204
700/800 max overdrive
3dm06 free version 1280x1024

Can someone please post a link where i can down something to get a sreenshot of desktop for free.


----------



## peta01 (Jan 30, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> Hyper transport, not hyperthread btw. Raising the HT freq shouldnt have any direct impacts on cpu speed.
> 
> Drop the HT multiplier to 4x til about 240 then use 3x and it should allow higher HT freq's.
> (I think.. been a while since ive done some of this )



Ahh sorry my mind was gone when i was writing this.  
To overclock CPU on NF4 you have to decrease HT multiplier to 3x and decrease mem frequency to 266DDR (you current is 400DDR) or 200DDR. This is how it is shown in most bioses, 266DDR means no real frequency, but it is just labelling. Raise your voltage a bit and now you can run your FSB at 250. 
One more think you can try is to set faster memory timing. Usualy after droping your mem frequency you can lower your mems CAS by 0.5.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 30, 2006)

peta01 said:
			
		

> To overclock CPU on NF4 you have to decrease HT multiplier to 3x and decrease mem frequency to 266DDR (you current is 400DDR) or 200DDR. This is how it is shown in most bioses, 266DDR means no real frequency, but it is just labelling. Raise your voltage a bit and now you can run your FSB at 250.
> One more think you can try is to set faster memory timing. Usualy after droping your mem frequency you can lower your mems CAS by 0.5.



*Thanks for the info.  Will try this out and report back. *


----------



## trog100 (Jan 30, 2006)

being as it makes my recently £650 spent to upgrade system look like total piece of under performing crap i have given up on 2006.. he he he

roll on 3dmark 2007 and my next upgrade.. both should arrive about the same time.. assuming i aint (very unlikely) bought a bloody xbox.. he he

trog


----------



## luis_pedro_Sato (Jan 30, 2006)

My x850 pro [AGP] gave 1900.


----------



## zOaib (Jan 31, 2006)

X1900 XT @   630/750 CLOCKS

3DMARK 05 =  *11568*

3DMARK 06 =  *6011*

and just for info my x1900xt also has the 1.1ns samsung  , i feel sorry for the ppl who paid 130 dollars extra for a xtx .


----------



## infrared (Jan 31, 2006)

wow, that's insane!


----------



## Darksaber (Jan 31, 2006)

yea...nice scores...considering its 50% faster than mine (running stock)...but I only payed half of that x1900xt for my card...still going to grab myself another 7800 GTX sometime in the next few months...(most likely april -> Birthday *G*)

cheers
Vahid


----------



## W2hCYK (Jan 31, 2006)

see sig  teh coolies when I over volt to 1.72v, i get 610/600, but i had to leave my window open for it to be stable, im going to get the thermaltake video card water cooler, and then pimp it out for optimum preformance.. 

running 1.7v now... R430 core


----------



## spinnine (Jan 31, 2006)

3DMark06 = *252*  

SONY VAIO S45SP/S
Intel Pentium M 740 - 1.73 GHz
1GB DDR2-SDRAM
GeForce Go 6200


----------



## W2hCYK (Jan 31, 2006)

lol... lucky it runs on your laptop, hahaha.. i cant figure out why mine doesnt.. loads GT1, and then goes back to desktop, no errors...


----------



## Mongo (Feb 1, 2006)

*2 x 7800GTX 256 MB SLI*

7129
CPU portion of score:  1872

This was the score for a build I put together for my son: 
*ASUS A8N-SLI Premium
AMD Athlon X2 4400+
2 x 1 Gig  Corsair TWINX2048-3200C2 (2.5-3-3-6-1T)
2 x ASUS EN7800GTX/2DHTV in SLI
Silverstone Zeuss 650 Watt PSU
Windows XP Pro 64 Edition*


----------



## infrared (Feb 1, 2006)

That is AWSOME!!!

lol, that rig now hold the record for highest 3dmark06 score on this forum!!


----------



## zOaib (Feb 1, 2006)

Mongo said:
			
		

> 7129
> CPU portion of score:  1872
> 
> This was the score for a build I put together for my son:
> ...




thats a nice score , and i aint boasting or anything but , i got 6255 with my 1900xt @ 700/800 clocks .......... on 3dmark06 , now if i had a dual core with my setup i am sure i can reach that score pretty smoothly , what my point is , standalone x1900xt is quite faster than sli 7800gtx .

but your setup is quite impressive overall !


----------



## susko (Feb 1, 2006)

2262 @ 1GB ram
2263 @ 2GB ram


----------



## BSB_GRAVES (Feb 1, 2006)

Lucky Son!  Want to adopt me?   See sig for scores


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 1, 2006)

2,731


----------



## AMDCam (Feb 2, 2006)

BSB, damn dude what the hell? My laptop got 200 more points than your system, and we should have pretty much the same score according to your hardware. I got about what you got on it when my clocks were stock, I'd go ahead and push that system if I were you. I'm not insulting, but pretty much complimenting because your system has a lot of potential.

And Mongo, congrats man, that is unbelievable.


----------



## mex (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Mongo is that standard or is it over clocked?

I have the same setup as your sons computer and i am not getting any where near that benchmark.

My last was 4208

CPU score 1456

My ram is a little les qaulity  than yours but thats alot a diff.

What was your bench mark on your GTX's, did you zoop them for the benchmark?


----------



## BSB_GRAVES (Feb 2, 2006)

AMDCam said:
			
		

> BSB, damn dude what the hell? My laptop got 200 more points than your system,



Yeah, I dont know if the cheap memory, or cheap KT4 mobo. Maybe I'll try the BIOS again. That score was AFTER I overclocked the vid card too!  Any advise or virtual Ex-lax to unconstipate it?

Whats the specs on that Laptop Cam? Is that it in your signature?
  I got a house going on the market Feb 14th,once it sells my broke ass is build a new system. Maybe I'll post the new 2006 scores if anyone cares. Im thinking AM2/x1900/watercooled but 3700+ is all I need.  

Great scores on those 4400+!!  I bet you love em! Thats a great chip!


----------



## TooFast (Feb 2, 2006)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=98455                 6909


----------



## BSB_GRAVES (Feb 2, 2006)

Holy Christ that thing is fast!!   Wow 4 to 5x faster than my POS.....LOL -Admin delete that last post- I DO NEED A 4800+!!!


----------



## AMDCam (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, those are the specs in the sig man. That'll be awesome, I'm thinkin about building a Crossfire X1900XTX system (not crossfire at first). We were about to when my MSI Neo-2 Platinum died but we're getting it RMA'd (damn lol) so I'm gonna wait for a little while, maybe if it's in less than about 4 months I'll get a G71. The scores from this website are amazing though, 1x X1900XT gets 6000+ points, DAMN!

And yeah man, I'm not sure, maybe you got virusses or spyware/adware? Lol, I feel embarassed for saying that on this site, seeing as how those are tips for people totally unlike the guys on this website (ignorant to computers), but let's cover all bases. Also, what model specifically is your 9800? SE's can be modded to Pro's and Pro's can be modded to XT's, which are both pretty big boosts in performance. Plus what core is your Athlon? If it's a Barton, get a $35 heatsink (Thermalright or Swiftech) and you can push that thing to over 3200+ speeds, I got my 3200+ to 2.5ghz before it burned out (not due to overclocking, due to my stupidity with thermal grease covering....not the entire core)


----------



## Mongo (Feb 2, 2006)

mex said:
			
		

> Hey Mongo is that standard or is it over clocked?
> 
> What was your bench mark on your GTX's, did you zoop them for the benchmark?



I overclocked it approximately 10%, there is no o/c on the video cards.  I'm wondering if the Windows XP64 has anything to do with it??

Now I'm upset with the 4492 score I have with my current build using the same CPU:  see page 6 of this forum.


----------



## Rammsteiner (Feb 2, 2006)

susko said:
			
		

> 2262 @ 1GB ram
> 2263 @ 2GB ram


I actual think this should be a part of the score system too! I mean, in real time BF2 plays way better with 2GB than 1GB?


----------



## peta01 (Feb 3, 2006)

Rammsteiner said:
			
		

> I actual think this should be a part of the score system too! I mean, in real time BF2 plays way better with 2GB than 1GB?



Oh man this is just 3D Mark. Dont expect that it will measure the real performance  
I would like to know who did pay to Futuremark to make cards with SM3 look much faster then they really are (compared with those that dont support SM3)


----------



## Mongo (Feb 4, 2006)

*Stock X1800XT vs. O/C X1800XT*

With my processor and memory running at standard rates, and with the X1800XT running stock, my 3DMark06 score is 3985 (1551, 1621, 1642)

After running ATI Tool to overclock the card my score increased to 4461 (1774, 1849, 1646) leaving my CPU and memory alone.

ATI Tool Rocks.

Now if only I can get the rest overclocked......


----------



## AMDCam (Feb 4, 2006)

woooah, this is just plain wierd. 3DMark 06 isn't as accurate as I thought, people with 6800 GT's (AGP) are scoring 3,500+, and I know the X1800 should eat the 6800 GT alive.


----------



## blobby750© (Feb 4, 2006)

3dmark06


----------



## petriiik (Feb 4, 2006)

i3d7800gt 480/1180
1gig ram
D630 

4529 marks


----------



## peta01 (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone here have full version of 3D Mark 06 and X1800 or some newer nVidia card?


----------



## Darksaber (Feb 4, 2006)

peta01 said:
			
		

> Does anyone here have full version of 3D Mark 06 and X1800 or some newer nVidia card?



yea, check my system: 7800 GTX 256MB, and my sig for my scores 
its all on stock speed though!

cheers
DS


----------



## AMDCam (Feb 4, 2006)

anyone got a 6800 GT or Ultra? Really wanna know if I should just get rid of it and go for a PCIe 7800GT OOOR X1900XTX (I'll have to sacrifice my turbo for my 6cyl '67 Stang)


----------



## Darksaber (Feb 4, 2006)

AMDCam said:
			
		

> anyone got a 6800 GT or Ultra? Really wanna know if I should just get rid of it and go for a PCIe 7800GT OOOR X1900XTX (I'll have to sacrifice my turbo for my 6cyl '67 Stang)



IMHO not really worth it, a 7800GT is not that much faster, wait till the end of the year, when vista hits, grab yourself the G80 (dualcore?) or the R600...your card should be fine for now.

that way you can grab that turbo for your mustang, save up some dough, and grad a completely Vista ready card when they hit for christmas...

best of both worlds 

cheers
DS


----------



## AMDCam (Feb 4, 2006)

Awesome, I think I'll do that. Thanks a lot man


----------



## ace666 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Yeah Right*

Shoot my damn x1800xt crossfire barely broke 5500 with 5651.  man you want to talk about one hell of a bummer after dishing out money like that and this is waht i get.  i thought i was doing well with 12,837 in 05.  GUESS NOT......  

ANYONE INTERESTED IN BUYING A SYSTEM WITH EVERYTHING????
NEED TO GET RID OF IT BEFORE I DEPLOY AGAIN....


----------



## trog100 (Feb 4, 2006)

2006 is a crap benchmark for todays games.. it might just show some relevance six months down the line.. but as of now it creates a completely false impression.. it has a guess at how dual cpus will affect gaming performance.. it suggests a none S.3 card peforms at about half the speed it really does..

in real life a none S.3 card when confronted with S.3 simply turns it off and gives higher frame rates becaue of it.. it cetainly dosnt go slower.. 

and if we have to wait as long to gain any benefits from dual core in games as we have had to wait to gain any benefit from 64 bit.. hmmm.. 

trog

ps.. course its gonna sell new hardware.. as its intended to.. he he he


----------



## Ator (Feb 5, 2006)

5039

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10867


----------



## ace666 (Feb 7, 2006)

you mean to tell me that with those kind of overclocks (if it is true what it says) that you only scored a damn 5039 on that damn thing???? WHOA


----------



## AMDCam (Feb 7, 2006)

5039 with an X1800 is good man, very good


----------



## Rammsteiner (Feb 7, 2006)

4733! Thats nice . Thx Mr. 6.2 Beta! .
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=110680


----------



## fyshawk (Feb 7, 2006)

Just finished running 3Dmark 03/05/06/&Aquamark results in my sig not to bad could be better


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 7, 2006)

Dothan 750@ 2.7 MHz w/ X800XTPE 650/630 = 2512
Dual Core Opteron 175@ 2.7 w/ X800XTPE 650/630 = 2506 

....


----------



## Rammsteiner (Feb 7, 2006)

AMDCam said:
			
		

> 5039 with an X1800 is good man, very good



Thats only because of his dual core .


----------



## trog100 (Feb 7, 2006)

and URLYINs very powerfull system.. only gets a lousy 2500 cos his card aint S.3 and he only has a single core cpu.. what a load of crap.. he he he

in the real world his single core dothan system would piss all over any basic X1800 card dual core cpu or not..

no wonder tomshardware refuses to use it.. 

trog

ps.. never noticed his dual opteron run.. he he he.. allowing for the 2006 dual core loading that shows how good his single core dothan at 2.7 is.. shame the lack of S.3 only gives him half a score..


----------



## Rammsteiner (Feb 7, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> and URLYINs very powerfull system.. only gets a lousy 2500 cos his card aint S.3 and he only has a single core cpu.. what a load of crap.. he he he
> 
> in the real world his single core dothan system would piss all over any basic X1800 card dual core cpu or not..
> 
> ...


An X800XT PE 650/630 wont beat an X1800XT any time soon... No matter he's using dual core or not... But 3DMark06 is indeed very, uhm, crapped... It just doesnt 'say' anything anymore about your PC, thats lame because that was 3DMark all about. I mean, Ive an Opteron @ 2.9Ghz, but 3DMark 'says' its 'only' a single core CPU.... So what!? I beat every dualcore CPU in non-SMP games, and there are a lot of non-SMP games. I prefer 'normal' systems having a nice score and uber-systems a uberscore, like in 3DMark05...


----------



## gygabite (Feb 7, 2006)

I got embarrassing 2183 3dMarks!!


----------



## peta01 (Feb 8, 2006)

gygabite said:
			
		

> I got embarrassing 2183 3dMarks!!



Oh man thats not a bad score at all. Dont be affraid, in real applications (games) your system can easily match up with systems that have 4000 Marks.


----------



## xman2007 (Feb 8, 2006)

i have just recently spent a shit load of money on my rig to get it running half decent but feel tottaly gutted over seeing some of these on here dam you ppl lol ( one day my friends 1 day  

specs@
p4 515 2.93@ 3.6ghz ecs mobo wont go any further (3.8ghz intel hsf 45c load )
1 gb samsung ddr 400 @ 196mhz 4/5 cpu/ram ratio somthing or other cas 3
9800se softmod to 9800/pro stock 324/290 256bit samsung 1.8n
250gb sata wd2500jd + 80gb maxtor ata133
soundblaster audigy 2 5.1 24 bit ( my latest buy absolute steel  @ £20


but tis my baby and i will defend her until the death ( or i can afford to blow £1500 on a complete new rig)


----------



## trog100 (Feb 8, 2006)

i just spent £640 on mine only to have 2006 take the piss.. he he he.. change that to £940 i just bought a new 20 inch monitor.. 

i get 7000 in 2005.. 14500 in 2003.. 26000 in 2001.. 31000 in 2000.. i can live without the blessings of 2006.. he he he

its a crap benchmark that bears no relation to real world gameing performance.. 

trog


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 8, 2006)

they really need to re work it giving video only tests along with un video biased cpu tests. give us somthing that we can compare not a overall ranking. ive always hated the fact that they dont give you any numbers besides frames/sec.


----------



## hotrippr (Feb 10, 2006)

5474


----------



## infrared (Feb 10, 2006)

hey, get 3dmark06 out of the way! 

Dude, if that's your girlfriend... awsome!

Nice score!


----------



## hotrippr (Feb 10, 2006)

sex sells, I wish she was mine(real Peachez18). Thanks.


----------



## TooFast (Feb 10, 2006)

8100!!!


----------



## TooFast (Feb 10, 2006)

zOaib said:
			
		

> thats a nice score , and i aint boasting or anything but , i got 6255 with my 1900xt @ 700/800 clocks .......... on 3dmark06 , now if i had a dual core with my setup i am sure i can reach that score pretty smoothly , what my point is , standalone x1900xt is quite faster than sli 7800gtx .
> 
> but your setup is quite impressive overall !





8100


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats on your score, but why the double post?


----------



## Darksaber (Feb 10, 2006)

@TooFast

WAAAA *G* you have to much money *G*

cheers
DS


----------



## TooFast (Feb 10, 2006)

TooFast said:
			
		

> 8100!!!





CAT 6.2 8217


----------



## hotrippr (Feb 10, 2006)

TooFast said:
			
		

> CAT 6.2 8217


Mind sharing what you use to power your machine?


----------



## TooFast (Feb 11, 2006)

OCZ ModStream 520 Watt Modular Power Supply - OCZ52012U


----------



## jason57570 (Feb 11, 2006)

#2 in the world 6.2 offical's
http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7206/11114ff.jpg


----------



## hotrod2 (Feb 12, 2006)

Got a 6707 score


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 12, 2006)

hehe upgrade from 9600pro 256mb to a 9600xt 128mb gave me an extra 100points..yippie. now at 430.


----------



## hotrod2 (Feb 12, 2006)

Did a coolbit optimal overclock and got a 7390 score.


----------



## Shadowfox1290 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Even Worth Posting - haha*

421

yeah i know i shouldn't have even posted but still why not

my system is 

-Note: plan on upgrading to Anthlon 64 3700+  sometime next month and Asus A8N-SLI preimum mobo + Asus X1900XTX - i know what you thinking -  

AMD sempron 2500+ Thourobred _sp_ *MAJOR BOTTLE NECK I KNOW*  
WD Raptor 75 Gb HD
WD Caviar 80 Gb HD
Asus Vento 3600 Gaming case
ATI 9600XT 
Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigey 2 ZS Platinum
1.5 Gb Kingston Hyper X Low Latency RAM (2-2-2-5)
Asus A8N8X-E Deluxe mobo


----------



## hotrippr (Feb 12, 2006)

Shadowfox1290 said:
			
		

> 421
> 
> yeah i know i shouldn't have even posted but still why not
> 
> ...


dont get the x1900xtx, its a waste just get the x1900xt there is only one difference, the stock 3d speeds are a little higher on the xtx that is it.  They both have the same max 3d settings of 690-800 and 1.1ns mem.  Really save the $100.


----------



## hotrod2 (Feb 13, 2006)

A little more tweaking and I managed a7522 score, a 32560 on 3Dmark 2001 SE and a PCmark 05 score of 7088


----------



## Velcro (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Guys i got a 2188 with my Vid card @ 540/590 !! My CPU was 2.4Ghz just as my sig says. Is this a good score? I noticed a 150-250 point jump using the cat 6.2's!


----------



## peta01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes it is a nice score. My GTO2 has something around 2000.


----------



## yeba (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's mine :

3Dmark05 7105 : http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1801338
32mark06 : 2200 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=135851


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 17, 2006)

yeba said:
			
		

> Here's mine :
> 
> 7105 : http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1801338



That's your 3dMark05 score, not your *'06* 
Read the thread title


----------



## infrared (Feb 17, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 18, 2006)

3000+ @2.5GHz DDR500 2252 and Sapphire X1900xt @XTX

*3DMark06*


----------



## peri (Feb 21, 2006)

7241






on this


.



AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2200 MHz (11 x 200) 4200+
Abit AN8 SLI Fatal1ty
2x 512 MB Corsair Low Latency PC3200 @ 2-2-2-5
2x NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX (256 MB) @ 490/1.33
Creative Audigy 2 ZS
2x74g WD Raptor Stripe
2x300g WD Sata gen2's
Relisys TECO TE988 19" crt
Enermax 650w psu
Coolermaster Stacker Tower
Coolermaster Aquagate Cpu Cooling System.
2x Innovatek Cool-Matic NV 40 LT - G70 rev 1.0 GPU+RAM Cooler
fans/res/pump/rad


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2006)

omg..........OMG!!! i did it my lifes DREAM i beat 1grand w/ my 9800pro and 2800+ for teh win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cybie1111 (Feb 27, 2006)

Heh you should of kept that 911 (Coincidence?) 3dmark06 score.  

I just bought a eVGA 6800GS CO-SE (450/1050 F-OC). It should be here by Tuesday. As soon as I get it ill send a 3dmark06 score.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2006)

Cybie1111 said:
			
		

> Heh you should of kept that 911 (Coincidence?) 3dmark06 score.
> 
> I just bought a eVGA 6800GS CO-SE (450/1050 F-OC). It should be here by Tuesday. As soon as I get it ill send a 3dmark06 score.



haha i noticed it after the fact


----------



## Cybie1111 (Mar 1, 2006)

Here are my new results after installing 6800 GS this afternoon. It is overclocked to 480/580.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 1, 2006)

not bad with a lower rez like 1024x768 and if u got the pro version and selected more tests and pushed!!!! u could break 3k


----------



## myPCrocks (Mar 1, 2006)

4085


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 1, 2006)

4599 at 774/927 system at sig.
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=14

lol and i thought my cpu at 2.9 was fast, turns out with multi threading it gets left in the dust.

edit a few more mhz on the x1800xt and just a few more pts lol.


----------



## hotrippr (Mar 7, 2006)

5824
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=171082

720/832 I think I can go further on the oc with vid card but cpu is getting close to 60c.  I will wait to go further till I get a better psu.  This lil psu I have is a trooper, dont wanna kill him.  I really wanna break 6k.

Oh and is it normal to see a blank intermitent white screen during canyon flight?  I mean sometimes is blank and sometimes is "tie died" with colors.  Weird that is not consistently one or the other?  Experienced this with oc and stock settings.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 7, 2006)

2300, thats with my XL @ 450\1.15GHz, not tried it wth my X850 yet, that score is also with the rest of my system stock atm, so say about 2500 with cpu\htt etc ocd.


----------



## papubhai (Mar 7, 2006)

*hozzat*

athlon 64 3000+ at 2218mhz  ++ k8n neo3(nforce 4-4x) 512 mb kingston ddr 400 ati x1600 pro 256mb (Msi)  (stock speed)

3dmark 05=4300
3dmark06=2289  (cpu=818)(sm 3.0 1027)


----------



## soterman (Mar 7, 2006)

my system does a lowly 846 (3Dmark06)...


----------



## Devilprojectstorm (Mar 7, 2006)

Amd 3700+  Sandiego Overclocked 2.9ghz 
Biostar 7800gtx 256 core clock 510Mhz Memclock 1.35Ghz
All stock cooling 
3dmark 2006 -4635
sm2-2119
hdr-2088
cpu-1108


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 7, 2006)

soterman said:
			
		

> my system does a lowly 846 (3Dmark06)...



As your SE softmods without issue to a Pro, you might want to consider flashing that 9800SE to a Pro, you should get a healthy performance boost over softmodding. eg: 850 > 1000, maybe a bit more, hey, any performance increases are worthwhile with aging cards.


----------



## JDAdams (Mar 7, 2006)

Still can't get my X1900XTs mem clock to increase without artefacting on 3DMark05 Test 3, but I have this now, nice round number:

3DMark06 - 5900 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=172524

Windows x64
Asus A8R-MVP
Opteron 170 (X2) @260x10
1G Corsair XMS3200C2@173(2-2-2-5-1T)
X1900XT@650/725


----------



## TooFast (Mar 7, 2006)

new score 9146 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=172686
05 14906


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 7, 2006)

For the love of God...

how much did you spend on that PC TooFast????

*G*

cheers
DS


----------



## TooFast (Mar 7, 2006)

Darksaber said:
			
		

> For the love of God...
> 
> how much did you spend on that PC TooFast????
> 
> ...




I get good prices here in montreal


----------



## ramen64 (Mar 8, 2006)

Help! Why are all you guys scores so high?   Sad..


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 8, 2006)

see where it says sm3 score? well that would be your hdr score which x800s cant do.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 8, 2006)

not to mention you like me have a single core cpu which gets left in the dust in a multithreaded application.


----------



## Devilprojectstorm (Mar 8, 2006)

*scores*

All system overclocked Cpu,Gpu,Ram
Amd 3700+ 939 Sandiego 2.2Ghz ,Clocked 3.0Ghz voltage 1.424v
Biostar 7800gtx 256 coreclock 430Mhz Ram 1.2ghz ,Clocked Core 510Mhz Ram 1.35Ghz 
Gskill F1-4000usu2 3,5,5,10 Htt 275mhz multiplier x11 voltage  2.8v

Sisoftsandra Ram init buff 7664 mb/s,init float 7543mb/s
                 Cpu Alu 11824 mips ,ffu 4396/5735
Temp 32 C
3dmark 2006 4635 ,Sm2.0 2119,hdr 2088 cpu 1108
3dmark 2005 9073 game ,gt1 36.7fps,gt2 27.7fps,gt3 44.5fps,cpu  6555 3.2 fps,6.0fps


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 8, 2006)

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectmanager.jsp
wtf? same exact sttings as the 4599 score but run with cat 6.2's instead now at 4950 pushing 5K!


----------



## JDAdams (Mar 8, 2006)

Wrong link there Yogurt


----------



## 1Strive (Mar 9, 2006)

*3Dmark06 = 3009 marks on my new system!*

http://img.techpowerup.org/060309/3009-3Dmark06-STRIVE.jpg


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 9, 2006)

JDAdams said:
			
		

> Wrong link there Yogurt


lol woops.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=174147


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice score 1Strive!
Geez, seeing your score I can't wait to get a new proc to get to the 3000 mark! I'm only 300 marks short... what clocks did you use on your 6800GS for that score? Our SM2.0 and 3.0 scores are practically the same, but your CPU leaves my P4 in the dust!  Your CPU gets almost twice my CPU score!

EDIT: oh, I see you're running at 525/600, what kind of cooling do you use for your card? those PCIe 6800GS sure can OC a lot!


----------



## hotrippr (Mar 9, 2006)

1Strive said:
			
		

> http://img.techpowerup.org/060309/3009-3Dmark06[/QUOTE]
> I bet if you got rid aibooster and started to oc you would go way up on score, AiBooster is crap.
> 
> Yogurt yes you should have gotten a much better score with 6.2, we all did.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 9, 2006)

always running behind lol.


----------



## JDAdams (Mar 9, 2006)

Twice the cores = twice the score


----------



## infrared (Mar 9, 2006)

hotrippr said:
			
		

> I bet if you got rid aibooster and started to oc you would go way up on score, AiBooster is crap.
> 
> Yogurt yes you should have gotten a much better score with 6.2, we all did.



AiBooster works fine to change the fsb, and monitor temps. As long as the fsb is changed, and you can verify that by using cpuz, then you won't see any difference overclocking with AIBooster in windows, and using the bios. I don't understand why everyone goes on about how crap it is. I prefer overclocking in the bios, but if i can't be bothered to restart, i will just open aibooster to change the fsb, and SysTool to change the multiplier... sorted! I'm not a big fan of the software, but it does work (some of the features anyway)

The only feature that doesn't work correctly on mine is the AIQuiet.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm all about bios clocking, been doing it for years and no plans to switch to software, considering I hate windows lol.


----------



## infrared (Mar 10, 2006)

yeah, lol.

Like i said, it's generally better to overclock from windows, and i prefer doing it that way, but i'm tired of people saying something is crap, when it's useful in some respects. It's definatly not good enough to be used as the only method of overclocking, but if used with bios overclocking, can be very useful.

I use this method:

-Overclock near the cpu's limits within bios
-start (2x)Prime95 stress testing
-slowly increase the fsb with aibooster until errors start.

This makes the whole process a hell of a lot quicker than only using the bios.


----------



## Devilprojectstorm (Mar 10, 2006)

*Scores*

The new scores


----------



## 1Strive (Mar 10, 2006)

15th Warlock - Thanks - Noticed you saw the Overclocks and answered your own question. 

hotripper - Used AiBooster because I forgot to save OC by 10% in BIOS. I didn't want to reboot and I also had never used AiBooster and wanted to try it out. This computer is not even 24 hours old so don't worry about me wanting to try new things on my new system. I agree I would rather use BIOS to OC. I just went a differnt way this time. 

infared - AiBooster had some cool featurs. I enjoyed trying it out. 

yogurt21 - I will continue to use the BIOS to OC. I am building a career based on Windows.
(3 exams from having my MCSE / Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer) 

See next post for a log of the creation of this new system of mine.


----------



## 1Strive (Mar 10, 2006)

Devilprojectstorm - That's a nice score. Respect to 7800 series.  

Log of 1Strive's March 2006 New System (Cost = $1,170)
-1March06-Sold old P4 3ghz/1gb Dual DDR/ASUS P4C800-E/9600xt/Thermaltake Mods&PS $600.
-2March06-Researched on Tom'sHardware, MaximumPC, and here.OrderedNew parts @ Newegg.
-3to6March06-Waited for parts, going crazy using laptop for Surfing,Torrenting, TV watching.
-7March06-New Parts got here!!! Live in UK shiped USPS to APO. No case or PS = sad me. 
-8March06-Still no case PS-Can't wait-Sent Wife to a girls night out-Used old Antec Case/PS
-----------Modded PS from 20 to 24pin mobo connector. (Spliced,Soddered and Ziptied)
-----------Built new system-Loaded Win XP Pro 64 bit - Drivers - 3Dmark06 = 2474 @ 12:15am
-----------BF2 Since I am a Sergeant in the USAF I can't be late for work. Have to quit & rest.
-9March06-Sent Wife to a Movie-Setup BIOS better (disabled devices freed up IRQs, lowered memory timings, and optimized boot up.) In windows loaded AiBooster and RivaTuner / OCed
Ran 3Dmark06 better score by over 500. Ran 05 and 03. Posted Scores. ePenis grows


----------



## Boneface (Mar 10, 2006)

LMAO...i tired it just for the fun of it and got 791...


----------



## Devilprojectstorm (Mar 12, 2006)

*Dfi*

Biostar has created a great card .This card has all the performance ,in game and money$$$..
But the last word are for Dfi .they have make a great mainboard.

Just i want to know who has take the best point with  single 7800gtx  and 3700+ in 3dmark2006 cos i am not registered user.
Note:all system air cooled.

Thanks 1Strive


----------



## hotrippr (Mar 14, 2006)

1Strive said:
			
		

> 15th Warlock - Thanks - Noticed you saw the Overclocks and answered your own question.
> 
> hotripper - Used AiBooster because I forgot to save OC by 10% in BIOS. I didn't want to reboot and I also had never used AiBooster and wanted to try it out. This computer is not even 24 hours old so don't worry about me wanting to try new things on my new system. I agree I would rather use BIOS to OC. I just went a differnt way this time.
> 
> ...


Ok is halfway crappy.  Youre right it has some use, but i was just trying to say that you can do better without it.  Wasnt trying to start a big thing.


----------



## JDAdams (Mar 14, 2006)

My second X1900 for Crossfire turned up today - was 5900 with one X1900XT, new score coming soon...


----------



## JDAdams (Mar 15, 2006)

And it's...

9157 at stock!

Close, but not quite there. Though it does beat TooFast  Time to up those clocks...

9267 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=189207

Happy with that  Now on:

01 - 35211
03 - 30981
05 - 14745
06 - 9267


----------



## clement812 (Mar 16, 2006)

*My Cool AIW X1900*

My Cool AIW X1900  

16352 in 3DMark03
9427 in 3DMark05
4911 in 3DMark06


----------



## peta01 (Mar 17, 2006)

clement812 said:
			
		

> My Cool AIW X1900



... not so much for X1900 ...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 17, 2006)

considering my x1800 gets 20500 in 03, 11570 in 05, and 4960 in 06 on a single core cpu and you've a dual!


----------



## JDAdams (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah, but he's using the AIW version ,which is clocked down A LOT - only 500/960 vs 625/1450 for an XT/CE or 650/1500 for an XTX. Allow for a 20% or so drop in performance for the AIW, and if you add that back on to his ~5k you'll be in the 6k ballpark, which is where the standard X1900s live.


----------



## hotrippr (Mar 17, 2006)

JDAdams said:
			
		

> Yeah, but he's using the AIW version ,which is clocked down A LOT - only 500/960 vs 625/1450 for an XT/CE or 650/1500 for an XTX. Allow for a 20% or so drop in performance for the AIW, and if you add that back on to his ~5k you'll be in the 6k ballpark, which is where the standard X1900s live.


Exactly!  AIW are way different, Correct you are.  A Guy has almost exact same sys as I but with a Dual core proc and gets 6300 3dm06.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 18, 2006)

715/750


----------



## the_uber_rig (Mar 20, 2006)

My score for 3DMark06 is 16782, yeah, I have a powerful rig:
AMD Athlon64 FX-57
4GB Corsair DDR2 at 733 mhz
(beta, got it from the computer show as VIP) 4 7900GTX in Quad SLI
Audigy ZS 2 ( doesnt realy count, but meh)
ALL STOCK, got perfect frames in 3dMark06 on ALL tests except for CPU. 

It cost me a fair bit


----------



## AMDCam (Mar 20, 2006)

Get an FX-60 dude, with all that money what's another $800, and it should give you a much better score


----------



## the_uber_rig (Mar 20, 2006)

Actually, I bought the FX-57, because it is faster than an FX-60. it's the best AMD chip available. The FX-57 is known as the fastest single chip in the world. It has the highest clock speed of 2.8ghz (about 4.0 ghz for Intel) FX-60 only has 2.6 ghz. I've tried both, so I know which one is better 

Soon I'm gonna try OC this rig to 3.2 ghz- thats around a 4.8 ghz Intel , I'm gonna need a top of the line water cooling system though.


----------



## shimq1 (Mar 20, 2006)

If you have that high a score on 3DMark06, you should publish it, I think that's world record. Or you could at least post a screenshot, your score is like 4,000 over current record.


----------



## Cybie1111 (Mar 20, 2006)

the_uber_rig said:
			
		

> Actually, I bought the FX-57, because it is faster than an FX-60. it's the best AMD chip available. The FX-57 is known as the fastest single chip in the world. It has the highest clock speed of 2.8ghz (about 4.0 ghz for Intel) FX-60 only has 2.6 ghz. I've tried both, so I know which one is better
> 
> Soon I'm gonna try OC this rig to 3.2 ghz- thats around a 4.8 ghz Intel , I'm gonna need a top of the line water cooling system though.


Also the FX60 would aid in getting a higher score in 3dmark06 but its your choice on what you want.

And please show us screenshots or a link. We need proof of this score.



			
				the_uber_rig said:
			
		

> 4GB Corsair DDR2 at 733 mhz


DDR2?


----------



## FLY3R (Mar 20, 2006)

yeah i want to see a screen shot!!!! Nice score if true. Also why not go phase change that would be way better than W/C.


----------



## MRCHU (Mar 20, 2006)

screenshot or link to orb result please


----------



## RiPsTa (Mar 20, 2006)

2405 with my x800gto2


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 20, 2006)

and wtf? 200MHZ difference make the fx57 better than the dual core? I've seen an fx 60 clock just as high as the fx57 with both on water.and 3d06 is a multi threade app! dunno seems like this guy is full of crap to me.


----------



## the_uber_rig (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, sure, I would get a higher score using the FX-60, but I didn't build a computer just to test 3DMark06, I built it for gaming, and the FX-57, is better for that. In about 2 years, FX-60 will be long gone, I'm gonna get the latest Am2 processor  I also think that maybe 4 7900GTX's might have helped the score?, and yeah, It's 675mhz RAM OC'd to 733


----------



## shimq1 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well post a screenshot of your score already....


----------



## AMDCam (Mar 21, 2006)

the_uber_rig said:
			
		

> Well, sure, I would get a higher score using the FX-60, but I didn't build a computer just to test 3DMark06, I built it for gaming, and the FX-57, is better for that. In about 2 years, FX-60 will be long gone, I'm gonna get the latest Am2 processor  I also think that maybe 4 7900GTX's might have helped the score?, and yeah, It's 675mhz RAM OC'd to 733



dude there are SO MANY flaws in what you just said.

1. FX-60 is better for gaming (I know not right now, but 4x 7800gtx's are just a little overkill for gaming so that makes up for the next couple of months that dual-cores will still be behind), theoretically it's 2x FX-55's in one and you can easily overclock it to FX-57 (2 cores man, 2 CORES is DOUBLE the power of 1). Obviously this system is built for future gaming and a lot of future games are being optimized for dual-cores, so the FX-57 really isn't better for gaming.

2. As the guy before said, 3DMark 06 with dual-core helps scores a lot, it's very processor-reliant and it probably is multithreaded (I don't know)

3. Why the hell would you go AM2 over FX-60 if your MOTHERBOARD is quad-SLI? You realize that the AM2 will need a new motherboard right? Which makes your rig pointless for the AM2 and very impractical.

4. You do realize just 1 7800GTX will handle EVERY SINGLE game out there so the "this is built for gaming" stuff you're talkin about is completely off, you can run a Pentium 1 processor in there and outdo every single guy on the planet with your 4 graphics cards...

5. The 7900GTX compared to the FX-60 is incomparable, the 7900GTX is just a die-shrink and a slight upgrade in power, while the FX-60 is a totally new element in processors.

I don't wanna sound aggressive, I mean if you really do own this rig then CONGRATS man, who cares about an FX-60 with this thing, just telling you that it is more important than you are making it seem. OH YEAH, and get a screenshot or link PLEASE, cause that'll make my entire post pointless lol.


----------



## Nazzrath (Mar 21, 2006)

*3DMark06 Score*

I've scored 4065 in 3dMark06 with 625/670 on my Sapphire 1800xl.  I've having trouble keeping things stable over those speeds.  I'm running 1.2v gpu and 2.001v/2.001v mem.  I'm just wondering how much voltage is too much voltage?  Cuz I've seen people running memory at 730mhz.


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=197822


----------



## ThorAxe (Mar 21, 2006)

5267

Sm2.0        2314
Hdr/sm3.0   2595
Cpu           1169


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 21, 2006)

Maybe you can at least provide a compare URL, man, that's way over the known world record!


----------



## JDAdams (Mar 21, 2006)

Updated:

9438 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=200884


----------



## largon (Mar 21, 2006)

the_uber_rig said:
			
		

> My score for 3DMark06 is 16782, yeah, I have a powerful rig:
> *AMD Athlon64 FX-57
> 4GB Corsair DDR2 at 733 mhz*
> (beta, got it from the computer show as VIP) 4 7900GTX in Quad SLI
> Audigy ZS 2 ( doesnt realy count, but meh)


I just can't believe people believe this *BS*... 

S939 FX-57 and Corsair DDR2... 
...Riiiight.


----------



## infrared (Mar 21, 2006)

What's a rough cpu score on 3dmark06? I'm gonna give it a try in a min. I got my 3.2 clocked @ 4.67ghz, rock solid, but the ram's right on it's limits


----------



## AMDCam (Mar 21, 2006)

largon said:
			
		

> I just can't believe people believe this *BS*...
> 
> S939 FX-57 and Corsair DDR2...
> ...Riiiight.



YEAH YEAH!!!!! Largon, I caught a glimpse of that last time I read it but never thought about it. NICE CATCH! Oh yeah, and another thing, he said in a couple posts above that "4 7900GTX's would up the score a little too" to comeback the FX-60 statement, as if he had 7800GTX's, but he doesn't cause he said first post that he had 7900gtx's. And he said he "chose" the FX-57 over the FX-60, but he bought the Beta pre-built system from a computer show, so how did he choose it? This it a total lie, but lol, I love how even online, TYPING, his story changes.


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 22, 2006)

The guy is obviously lying. He doesn't have a system specs list in his profile, he has three posts, his user name is made to make us think he has this rig, eventhough he doesn't, furthermore if he were to put DDR2 into his DDR1 slots he would fry the slots if not the whole motherboard.

Also, it looks like I need to update my drivers and re-run 3DM06. Last time I did it was when it came out and I got 3800. With the updated drivers I'm seeing people get a lot higher scores.

Ahh.. it sometimes sucks being a lazy person.


----------



## infrared (Mar 22, 2006)

w00t, 2423 

sm 2.0 = 1240
sm 3.0 = n/a
cpu = 1276

p4 @ 4.65ghz
sapphire x800gto2 @ 590/630
ram @ 290mhz 1:1 (580mhz) 4-4-4-10, 2.10v


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 22, 2006)

So sad, it's just that I never expected someone to lie so blatantly in this forum, but I guess it was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## AMDCam (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah I know. Only thing is, computers are by far the WORST and possibly WIMPIEST things you can possibly lie about. First off, the computer guy community is full of some of the smartest people around, so unless the "system" owners know each and every theoretical spec of their "systems", people can't really lie like that. Plus who would want to? I think you guys with the Crossfire X1900XT's are plenty enough to hear about how much your systems dominate.


----------



## Cybie1111 (Mar 22, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Ahh.. it sometimes sucks being a lazy person.


Lazy? You call yourself lazy? The only lazy person here is the_uber_rig. 

I have a couple questions for you the_uber_rig.

1) Where did you buy your "system"? (We assume no answer.)
2) If you have this "system", Can you please show screenshots of the inside (We assume photoshopped images.)

If you are unable to answer both questions, you are either a 10 year old with only knowledge of computers are games or pr0n (or both.) In other words, think twice before posting bullsh*t.  

My apologies for the off-topic post I felt that it was necessary.

Now back to the topic:

I will try to max-out my card tonight since its going to be nice and cold (especally at California o_o). I will post scores from 3dmarks 03, 05, and 06 tomarrow or Thursday. It proabably wont be as much due to my CPU.


----------



## xdaxxchampxx (Mar 22, 2006)

4807 with stock everything on this new rig


----------



## papubhai (Mar 23, 2006)

*is 3dmark06 true*

i am a bit surprised ate 3dmark06 cpu results bcz it is showng p4-630 better thana thlon fx-51 processor and well above than 3000+ 3200+ and others 

is 3dmark06 is measuring only gigahertz rather stupid +++ anyone of u noticed the testing policy is easy for nvidia cards rather than ati and amd is this  a true (GAMERS BENCHMARK)


HAHAHAHAHAHA
    ITS SAYS X1800 XT(3700)  IS ===(7600GT (3680  )


----------



## BigD6997 (Mar 23, 2006)

i got 3740 w/ my 7800gt my amd64 3500 @ 2.64ghz 1gb value ram (had to rma my good ram) is that a good score to other cards?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 23, 2006)

x1800xt at 3700? no my system at stock gets a 4400 and that's only due to the cpu not being dual core. my best is a 4960.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 23, 2006)

kIngpIn boast's a pretty high score with his dual 7900gtx's
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=200896
the highest i've seen, theres no way that guy was getting 16k lol.


----------



## MZ3692 (Apr 9, 2006)

I got a 4768


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2006)

the_uber_rig said:
			
		

> My score for 3DMark06 is 16782, yeah, I have a powerful rig:
> AMD Athlon64 FX-57
> 4GB Corsair DDR2 at 733 mhz
> (beta, got it from the computer show as VIP) 4 7900GTX in Quad SLI
> ...



1. FX60 IS faster
2. AMD boards won't support DDR2 until socket M2, AMD have no current M2 CPU available, only a very few exclusive review samples.
3. Quad SLI is graphics x3, not x4.
4. M2 based mainboards are in  alpha stages still with BIOSes that are far from finished.
5. my score is almost 3200.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 17, 2006)

454!!!

With a 9550 I don't think that seems too bad... anyone think my system should be doing better or can I be pleased?


----------



## VulgarHandle (Apr 17, 2006)

3dMark06 - 1953
http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=4/10520414188.jpg&s=x402
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=250422


----------



## M. Mellough (Apr 17, 2006)

Not too bad for my relatively modest specs.


----------



## M. Mellough (Apr 17, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> 454!!!
> 
> With a 9550 I don't think that seems too bad... anyone think my system should be doing better or can I be pleased?



Be pleased, 3DMark06 results are too heavily dependent on vidcard specs for other hardware specs to matter much unless you have an exceptionally fast (or exceptionally slow) setup. It seems to me that X1900 and 7800 family cards practically assure you of an impressive score regardless of your system, since they come with those esoteric features 06 appears to be quite fond of even though said features appear not be of much help in actual games.


----------



## M. Mellough (Apr 17, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> cpu amd 64 at 2.9 gig.. my single core chip probably also gets a downgrade in 2006 cos i am sure it will be dual core biased..



Not sure about that, having lowly Barton didn't hamper my score much....


----------



## M. Mellough (Apr 17, 2006)

GeeForce11 said:
			
		

> Futuremark writes the benchmarks thinking of the future. It's not written to benchmark old video cards.



I wonder if the reverse is also true? Even though my 7800 GS scores high on old benchmarks such as 3DMark01 on some of the tests performance is not as smooth as it was with my previous cards, especially pixel shader.


----------



## soterman (Apr 17, 2006)

Just a lowly 1730 :S


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 17, 2006)

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=14
4980  so close yet so far from the 5k goal lol.


----------



## MZ3692 (Apr 17, 2006)

6059!  I finally cracked 6000!


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 17, 2006)

im suprised actually as an above poster with a x1600 pro got about 1700
i got *2908*


----------



## M. Mellough (Apr 17, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> [...] the canyon and the deep freeze tests do not get run...



You're not missing much action believe me


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2006)

CAnt be bothered with resizing a screenshot etc, but my current in 06 is 3390, i will hit that 4k mark, just need toget unlazy and fit that VF900cu.


----------



## imlittlev (Apr 18, 2006)

1318

used Clockgen to OC CPU, FSB, and RAM.
socket 754 AMD 3000+ OCed 2.2ghz
Fsb @ 220
RAM @ 110 
AsusK8N 
sapphire x800gt OCed to 520/520 (working on unlocking pipelines)
1.5 GB ram
really cool case (carnivorous cookie)


----------



## ou7shined (Apr 19, 2006)

I know it's nothing earth shattering but @ a modest 540x560 + stock cooling I'm seeing....

3DMarks - 2075 
SM2.0    - 1114
CPU       - 801


----------



## Phantom One (Apr 19, 2006)

Here my score, for your eyes only!


AMD64 4800+ @ Default
2 x 1024MB Corsair Ram
Leadtek 7800GTX
300GB Maxtor Sata

3DMark06 score: 7708
SM2.0 Score: 3582
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 3496
CPU Score: 1782


http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/9651/3dmark06apr18a19rs.jpg

http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/7817/3dmark06apr18b12at.jpg

http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/6813/pcmark05apr193dg.jpg

http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/8769/cpuz3pe.jpg

http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/7963/cpuzspd1nt.jpg


----------



## Phantom One (Apr 19, 2006)

*My Scores for 3DMark06:*

3DMark06 score: 7708


----------



## Phantom One (Apr 19, 2006)

3DMark06 score: 7708


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 19, 2006)

Cheers for the tripple post phantom, there is an edit button!!!


----------



## MZ3692 (Apr 19, 2006)

That's incredible , Phantom how can you get such a score with no overclocking and one normal 7800GTX?  By the way, can you submit a larger thumbnail, the other one is illegible.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 19, 2006)

sli 7800gtx's


----------



## MZ3692 (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh, i understand now.


----------



## Phantom One (Apr 19, 2006)

*3DMark06 Score*

Scored 8003, today!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=254834


----------



## Phantom One (Apr 20, 2006)

*Score 9217*

3DMark06 Score: 9217
SM2.0 Score: 4218
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 4560
CPU Score: 1934

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=254834
http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/902/3dmark06apr20d15zx.jpg


AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+
ASUS A8N-SLI Premium ACPI BIOS Revision 1009
ThermalRight SI-120 w/ Delta fan 
Corsair XMS3500 TWINX2048-3500LLPRO
Leadtek PX7800GTX TDH MyVIVO 256MB 
Maxtor 300Gb 16Mb Cache 
PLEXTOR DVDR PX-716A 
SONY SDM-HS95P DVI-D 
ThermalTake Armour 
ProDigy 7.1 LT 
AcBel Power Gold 550watts supply 
Microsoft Windows XP SP2 (v2.0)


----------



## the_uber_rig (Apr 28, 2006)

ppsssssshhhh, you nerds. I got the FX-60 like you said I should and my 3DMark06 scores went down to 10000?! WTF?! I didnt say the system was beta, I said the quad-SLI was, and the quad SLI is x4 graphics not x3, thats why its called QUAD! geez. n00b


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 28, 2006)

uh huh you just keep telling yourself you've a quad sli rig. lol pleese if you did you wouldn't be able to resist posting links to the score and showing off pics of it.
seriously dude stop lying.:shadedshu 

anywho total sweeteness I fianlly broke 5K in 06!
late night with the window open and a large fan blowing in cold air, 
786/950(1900) cpu at 2.9GHZ 
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=14

 took me forever to get it there but it's nice to see I did.
now theres still that whole 12k barrier in 05.... guess I still have some work to do.


----------



## MZ3692 (Apr 28, 2006)

"the uber rig"... You are a lying DUMBASS!


----------



## BigD6997 (Apr 28, 2006)

lawl, yeah if i had a quad sli rig i would have screenshots of my scores and id be posting up pics.... once u do that ill believe you


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (May 2, 2006)

*score*

2991 3DMarks....suxx


----------



## cronydog (May 2, 2006)

5560 3D mark 2006,everything Stock!!!


----------



## nocrapman (May 2, 2006)

4900 
with my sandy OCed at 2.76
Havent OCed my 1900xtx yet!


----------



## BigD6997 (May 3, 2006)

brought my 7800gt (500 core) 2g's ocz @202 and my amd 3500 @ 2640, ... 4020 is my latest, used to have 3700... woot 300 pt gain with 2g's ram and a softmod to my 7900gt for 1.5v instead of 1.4... 300 more pnts... im happy. but idk how that stacks up to other 7800gt systems


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 5, 2006)

Kinda random with me popping in here all of a sudden, but I'm pretty happy with my score:

6100 

Good for just receiving my x1900xt yesterday huh?  , my system is a 3700@2.8 1.45v, Thermalright XP120, OCZ 4200 @510 2.5-3-3-6, one 36g raptop and a 250g SATAII 16m Caviar, 500W Ultra X-connect PSU, and of course, my bran spankin new X1900XT@661/796, 
VGPU:1.375/MVDDC:2.250/MVDDQ:2.250/VDDCI:1.451.


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2006)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=274534


----------



## trog100 (May 5, 2006)

that 6100 score looks way too high for a single core sandy cpu and x1900xt at 661/796.. u sure it aint being run at a lower resolution than default.. ????

trog


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 5, 2006)

no dude, I took the res down to 1024 and bileniar. Y, was I supposed to leave it default?? I'll try it again with default,


----------



## trog100 (May 5, 2006)

no probs dude but the default setting is the only thing that has any meaning..

trog


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 5, 2006)

Finally, here is my score: 5378


----------



## special_ed70 (May 6, 2006)

2155 on Win XP64


----------



## Cybie1111 (May 10, 2006)

Score with new eVGA 7900GT-KO.


----------



## Boneface (Jun 5, 2006)

woooowhooo 1211...lol...did it for the fun of it but its and improvement from my x700 that was a score of 700...lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 5, 2006)

thats not right..i got 2500pts with my x800xl


----------



## Boneface (Jun 5, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> thats not right..i got 2500pts with my x800xl





you have a better cpu...it requires at least a 2.5gig...mines 1.8 oced to 2.15


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 10, 2006)

Before Overclocking:3395
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=331037
Same specs -512 ram


----------



## Boneface (Jun 19, 2006)

ok so i ran it again and i got a 2232...upped vid oc and cpu oc


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 19, 2006)

Boneface said:
			
		

> you have a better cpu...it requires at least a 2.5gig...mines 1.8 oced to 2.15



CPU accounts for very little. were talking hundreds, not thousands. unless its a dual core cpu.


----------



## Boneface (Jun 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> CPU accounts for very little. were talking hundreds, not thousands. unless its a dual core cpu.




well ive run it at both and it gave me a big difference...and it says in requirements for 3dmark06 are a cpu pf 2.5gigs..on one of the cpu tests i was getting 0 fps...lol took forever


----------



## OneCool (Jun 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> CPU accounts for very little. were talking hundreds, not thousands. unless its a dual core cpu.



3d2006 = dual core cpu


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 19, 2006)

^^ like i said, unless cpu is dual core very little difference  stock or OCd about 600MHz, only changes my cpu score by like 200-300pts. so i still say something isnt quite right with your system somewhere


----------



## POGE (Jun 19, 2006)

5880 on my x1900xtx at 800/850 and my opteron 148 at 3.15ghz. All on air.  Shooting for 6000.. windows tweaks boosted my score a lot.


----------



## orakulo (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## strick94u (Jun 19, 2006)

3dmark01 19,449
3dmarko3 11,761
3dmark05 5,946
3dmark06 2,190
my id on there is Xpg9@yahoo.com by a strange  Coincidence thats my email too
anyway thats what an AGP all In wonder will do,not real fast but I can watch tv


----------



## SymbiotAlpha (Aug 4, 2006)

1165 ... thought maybe my system wasn't that bad but maybe it is worse than i thought. i know my gfx card is kinda garbage but ill run it again when i get my new card.


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 4, 2006)

4875.
not bad considering i haven't done any o/c'ing of anything yet.

might try to push the cpu to 2.4ghz, gfx to 700mhz core w/ a voltmod.


----------



## thaibog (Aug 5, 2006)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=413653

9296 3dmark 06


----------



## BarnyMiler (Aug 6, 2006)

3D Mark 06: 4750

SM 2.0: 2128
SM 3.0: 1856
CPU: 1505

This is actually 'without' using the SLI Bridge adater - lol. I expect once that gets in, my scores should go up a bit.

Before going SLI with the 6800 Ultras, I was at 2961.


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 6, 2006)

thaibog said:
			
		

> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=413653
> 
> 9296 3dmark 06



holy......

btw, link appears to be broken.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2006)

well you all beat me i cant run 3dmark06 i only have pixel shader 1.3!!!!


----------



## Daveburt (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice OC on that Chip Orakulo!!   Are you running Tek/Phase cooling on it?
The only reason I ask, is I have 3800x2 Toledo core also (wasn't easy to find!!), and the best I can get for everyday (stable) use is 2.6Ghz...  Mine's water cooled and my temps with both cores @100% is around 50c....

Looks like you only worked 1 core, wasn't a sucide shot was it?  

BTW.... My 3D06 score was 5970

3800X2 @ 2.6 - 1900XT @ 650 / 775(1550)


----------



## Boneface (Sep 16, 2006)

Heres my new score 3384


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Gateway 5056*

My start-up score without any adjustments...3Dmark06- 4664.

Ran the ATI automated clock configurator and retested;

New Mark 4897........and still havn't unlocked the bois yet to o-clock the memory or the procesor- still running a stock 2006 Mhz.

Gateway 5056
uBTX Form Factor
AMD 3800 X2 @2Ghz
2GB OCZ gold
ATI X1900XTX(On a C51GU01G1 uBTX Mobo!!....Just ask how?)


----------



## ctown.myth (Sep 18, 2006)

Core 2 Duo E6600 512
Sapphire X1800 GTO2 575/600
OCZ PC2-6400 2GB
MSI P965 Neo-F
1280x1024
NO AA/16x AF
HDR

3942 3DMarks


----------



## Exeodus (Sep 18, 2006)

I managed to hit 6113 with my setup..however the current ATI drivers dont fully support the video card.  Will post new score when proper drivers are released.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 18, 2006)

5882 with the 7900GT @ 605Mhz/ 1600Mhz

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=489760


----------



## HeavyH20 (Sep 18, 2006)

Some history:

Best:

10,168 with 7900 GTX SLI (700/880) on a dual core AMD at 2.92 GHz (water)

9304 with a single 7950 GX2 (600/800) on a dual core AMD at 2.85 GHz (air)

7419 with a single 7950 GX2 (600/800) on a single core AMD at 3.0 GHz (air)

7006 with a single 7900 GTX (729/910) on a dual core AMD at 2.89 GHz (water)

6534 with a single X1900XTX (690/800) on dual core AMD at 2.85 GHz (air)

5559 with a single 7800 GTX 512 (stock) on dual core AMD at 2.8 GHz (air)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 19, 2006)

heres mine,single 7600gt@620mhz core/1640mhz mem-


----------



## Mongo (Sep 25, 2006)

*3053* 
(1410, 1446, 671)

ASUS P4C800-E Socket 478, Bios 1024.001
Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00 GHz, Socket 478  OCd to 3.06 GHz
2032 MB Patriot Memory
NVidia Geforce 7800 GS (AGP), Driver 91.47, and OCd with ATItool 0.25 Beta 15
Windows XP Pro


----------



## Terenth (Sep 25, 2006)

*I hate myself*

i got a score of 3424, piss me off, its a damn crossfire setup with x850 master and a x800 slave, both at 555/580/12pp, i shoulda fricken saved my money and bought just one 1900xtx master card, and later bought 1900xtx slave.....  one 1900xtx beats my 2 cards in crossfire 

 
:shadedshu


----------



## PyroInc (Sep 26, 2006)

I got a  7500 running my Nvidia 7900 gtx oc bfg in sli.  I think I'm pretty low tho...


----------



## overclocker (Sep 26, 2006)

i got 5039 with 2 x1600xt in crossfire is thats eny good ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 26, 2006)

Terenth said:


> i got a score of 3424, piss me off, its a damn crossfire setup with x850 master and a x800 slave, both at 555/580/12pp, i shoulda fricken saved my money and bought just one 1900xtx master card, and later bought 1900xtx slave.....  one 1900xtx beats my 2 cards in crossfire
> 
> 
> :shadedshu




unlock the extra pipes, they tend to help


----------



## overclocker (Sep 26, 2006)

is 5039 a good score for 06 ? im running 2 x1600xts in crossfire


----------



## vortexkrow (Sep 26, 2006)

overclocker said:


> is 5039 a good score for 06 ? im running 2 x1600xts in crossfire




Yea thats pretty darn good if u ask me, beats my amd +3800 newcastle core @ stock and my x1900XT @ stock lol


----------



## ZOG (Sep 26, 2006)

first post here guys


my 3dmark06 was 4527 running a single 7900gt
nothing overclocked--

the second is right around the corner


----------



## Terenth (Sep 26, 2006)

7500 in 3dmark 06!?!?!? u have 2 cards in sli??? 2 7900 gtx's or just one..... 

Overclocker, f        u...... check my specs, i have a x850 master and a x800gto, bios moded to show up as a x850xt overclocked the hell outta both and i am getting a very low score.... i shoulda just saved my money and bought 1900xtx's......

sorry im just jealous<- ( i think i murdered that word )


----------



## vortexkrow (Sep 26, 2006)

Terenth said:


> 7500 in 3dmark 06!?!?!? u have 2 cards in sli??? 2 7900 gtx's or just one.....
> 
> Overclocker, f        u...... check my specs, i have a x850 master and a x800gto, bios moded to show up as a x850xt overclocked the hell outta both and i am getting a very low score.... i shoulda just saved my money and bought 1900xtx's......
> 
> sorry im just jealous<- ( i think i murdered that word )



Why dont you sell both and upgrade to a single x1900xt, problem solved.


----------



## PyroInc (Sep 26, 2006)

I have 2 7900 gtx oc's in sli


----------



## vortexkrow (Sep 26, 2006)

5867 in 3dmark06, Amd +4200 X2 @ 3ghz, x1900XT @ STOCK, New ram, but score is higher this time  :thumbup:.





Done with my CPU @ 1.59v  :thumbup:  @ 3ghz.


----------



## vortexkrow (Sep 26, 2006)

Alrightly fellas   ive got some more benchies for yas to chew on  :thumbup:  :shock: but this time also with my video card overclocked!!!!!!!

12222 3dmark05 with Amd +4200 @ 2.9ghz, x1900XT @ 702/725 (woot!  :thumbup: )
Compare






6107 3dmark06 with Amd +4200 @ 2.9ghz, x1900XT @ 702/725 !!!!
Compare






woot much more to come  :thumbup:


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 26, 2006)

Α64 3700+ @ 2980
7900GT @ 615/920


----------



## mandelore (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi all, aint redone my 06 score for a while, tinkered with my system a bit since then. Heres the score i got last time *7469*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 27, 2006)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=517452


----------



## aelfwyne (Sep 28, 2006)

*1803 - x800 gto*

My score is 1803, this is with a mildly overclocked x800 GTO with 16 pipes.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=517580


----------



## JC316 (Sep 28, 2006)

3750 X1800XT Stock.


----------



## Terenth (Sep 28, 2006)

*whoa i didnt  katch that b4*



Ketxxx said:


> unlock the extra pipes, they tend to help



sad to say my x800gto cannnot be unlockd, i would ahave by now....:shadedshu


----------



## ace80 (Sep 28, 2006)

P4 550 @ 3.7
x1800gto 16p 725/801


----------



## HeavyH20 (Sep 30, 2006)

New score 9722
AMD dual core Opteron at 2.8 gHz (air) with a single 7950GX2 at 680/810.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=523413


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 3, 2006)

*so i just recently upgraded..*

From a x800gto (powercolor) to a E-VGA 7600GT KO 256mb ddr3 ...untouched clock or anything

AMD Athlon xp 3800+ O/C'ed at 2.44ghz
EVGA 7600GT KO 256mb ddr3
1.5 gigs of PNY RAM clocked at 667 mhz
DDR2

and my result is...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v483/Despairfactors/score.jpg

is that a good result? or have you seen better with a 7600gt? thanks


----------



## Changis (Oct 4, 2006)

looks about right to me...

have you used drivercleaner to uninstall all ati and nviidia stuff before installing the new forcewares?


----------



## Dia01 (Oct 4, 2006)

3DMark06 - 3105 

Overclocked: 
CPU:  Intel Pentium 4 3454 MHz 
GPU:  NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS
        425 MHz / 1410 MHz 
OS:   Microsoft Windows XP 
Res:  1024x768 


Does any one know how to unlock the extra pipelines for a Gainward 6800GS 512Mb AGP?


----------



## strick94u (Oct 5, 2006)

Have not clocked it high yet but 5539 3d06 so far


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 10, 2006)

well here is my first 3dmark on my 7600gt after overclocking a little bit


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 11, 2006)

*NEW 3DMARK06 Score*

this is the highest i think im gonna get without crashing,keep in mind this is a GATEWAY!! after talking to namslas we figured out how to tweak this beast out. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## civic_lowrider (Oct 17, 2006)

Need info on the foxconn C51GU01 overclock can you help me please


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 17, 2006)

did you buy the same pc as me and namslas? GT5056? what video card do you have? i have the 7600GT heavily overclocked  but stable,i do have the "modded" gateway bios for the GT5056 but all it gives you the ability to do is change memory frequency and timings,which is what i need to get my HyperX to superspeed DDR600 @ 3-4-4-8,Remember AMD64 have built in memory controller so when u raise the clock it raises the memory frequency also so  i set my memory to 133mhz in bios and overclock using biostars T-Utility for the T-Force 6100 to change cpu voltage i use Central Brain Identifier very good tools just hit up google and u will find them


----------



## DaNnY--nVIDIA7950gx2 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Beat Thisssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

3DMark 03 31,580 Overall
3DMark 05 13,664 overall
3DMark 06 7,233 overall
AquaMark3 60,585 overall

All tests with 8xS A.A. and 16x A.F.


----------



## civic_lowrider (Oct 17, 2006)

I have the Gateway GT5082 with 2 G. Ram My video Card is a X1900Gt Ati The Motherboard Seem to be the same With a Amd 3800+ X2


----------



## Terenth (Oct 17, 2006)

Um @ danny... lets see some default setting scores....... for 3d mark 05 and 06... and also just go into ur Techpower up system specs and fill that out so we know what ur using it on.. or post ur specs.....
...
.....
.......

omfg..............


----------



## ace80 (Oct 17, 2006)

Terenth said:


> Um @ danny... lets see some default setting scores....... for 3d mark 05 and 06... and also just go into ur Techpower up system specs and fill that out so we know what ur using it on.. or post ur specs.....
> ...
> .....
> .......
> ...


Yeah default scores would be good but man there nice scores, post some screenies aswell (not that i dont believe u)


----------



## fanik (Oct 18, 2006)

To AthlonX2 pls link to futuremark ORB on-line results ...impossible for single card. SLI 2x7600GT?

Thx

edit/ poor question. sry


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually, that is expected with 7600 GT SLI properly tweaked.

Heck a single 7900 GTO can do 6800.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=553054


----------



## strick94u (Oct 18, 2006)

HeavyH20 said:


> Actually, that is expected with 7600 GT SLI properly tweaked.
> 
> Heck a single 7900 GTO can do 6800.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=553054


your right I cant find a single 7600 gt running anywhere near that on the future mark web site
however I do belive sli can, a 7900 gto is pretty badass compared to a 7600 7900 gto is pretty badass compared to a 7950 gt or a 7900 gt 
whats pissing meoff is the numbers I'm seeing the 7900gs pull down on a single card considering I paid 125 bucks more to run slower. but no a 7600 gt wont go that fast if you dropped out of an airplane dude needs to fess up and admit he's SLI


----------



## strick94u (Oct 18, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> this is the highest i think im gonna get without crashing,keep in mind this is a GATEWAY!! after talking to namslas we figured out how to tweak this beast out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



post your future mark url so We can compare dude
fastest amdx2 7600 gt single card listed does 3900 which is impressive but its not near 6000


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, it is definitely SLI. Those graphics numbers are 24 pipes, for sure. I am not sure he is claiming a single card, but he is certainly not advertising SLI, either.


----------



## strick94u (Oct 18, 2006)

HeavyH20 said:


> Well, it is definitely SLI. Those graphics numbers are 24 pipes, for sure. I am not sure he is claiming a single card, but he is certainly not advertising SLI, either.



Dude i'd shotgun Nvidia if a 7600 gt could beat my 7950 gt 200 bucks less I'm still ticked about these 7900gs 
yes he was claiming it was single look @ his first post


----------



## rui pereira (Oct 18, 2006)

my score:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=532960


----------



## fanik (Oct 19, 2006)

rui pereira said:


> my score:
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=14



mate... wrong link   ...opening my result!  

example correct: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=xxxxxx (xxxxxx = unique number ur project)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 19, 2006)

cant post a link to futuremark orb when u dont have a "genuine" copy of 3dmark06 thats why i posted screenshots..you dont have to believe it im not looking to impress anyone,just posted my 3dmark score like everyone else...it is not in SLI its a BFG Geforce 7600GT OC,i overclocked it to 660 on the core and 880 on the memory overclocked the PCI E bus to 3000mhz and the processor was at 2700MHZ thats all i can say really,am i doing something wrong? i was suprosed myself to see my score over 5000,especially when the card i had before this only gave me 250 3dmarks


----------



## strick94u (Oct 20, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> cant post a link to futuremark orb when u dont have a "genuine" copy of 3dmark06 thats why i posted screenshots..you dont have to believe it im not looking to impress anyone,just posted my 3dmark score like everyone else...it is not in SLI its a BFG Geforce 7600GT OC,i overclocked it to 660 on the core and 880 on the memory overclocked the PCI E bus to 3000mhz and the processor was at 2700MHZ thats all i can say really,am i doing something wrong? i was suprosed myself to see my score over 5000,especially when the card i had before this only gave me 250 3dmarks



if your for real and thats a single card That is the baddest 128bit card ever built but ya know stranger thing have happened. so I will take your word for it look at my specs and my link with sli 7900 gs's (new today) I'm all most to 7000 but its takeing all I have to get there  
you know though if your pc is running like that on a single with 2 you would be the sh*%


----------



## ace80 (Oct 20, 2006)

> overclocked the PCI E bus to 3000mhz


That cant be right, thats one hell of an overclock on the pci-e bus or a typo, i dont know of any mobo's going that high, i only know of the range going between 100-250.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 20, 2006)

i use nTune to overclock my system since it is a gateway and according to ntune i can push my pci -e bus to 5000Mhz ,im sure there is a multiplyer in there somwhere maybe like 100x25=2500mhz? the 2nd generation of pci-e cards coming out will use a 5000mhz pci-e bus so it must be possible


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 20, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> i use nTune to overclock my system since it is a gateway and according to ntune i can push my pci -e bus to 5000Mhz ,im sure there is a multiplyer in there somwhere maybe like 100x25=2500mhz? the 2nd generation of pci-e cards coming out will use a 5000mhz pci-e bus so it must be possible



ocing your pci express shouldn't increase your score at all
what res are you running it at? let's see that part of the thing as long as you don't have a viable version of 3dmark (it's what i do)


----------



## fanik (Oct 20, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> cant post a link to futuremark orb when u dont have a "genuine" copy of 3dmark06 thats why i posted screenshots..you dont have to believe it im not looking to impress anyone,just posted my 3dmark score like everyone else...it is not in SLI its a BFG Geforce 7600GT OC,i overclocked it to 660 on the core and 880 on the memory overclocked the PCI E bus to 3000mhz and the processor was at 2700MHZ thats all i can say really,am i doing something wrong? i was suprosed myself to see my score over 5000,especially when the card i had before this only gave me 250 3dmarks



mate... u think all retard?  

Super high overclocked 7600GST (same as ur GT) - GPU 815MHz/1600MHz (extra low timings)
with volt mod GPU 1.7v, mem 2.27v
Core 2 E6300 @ 3313MHz
Gigabyte 965P-DS3
2x512 PC6400 JetRam @ 946-4-4-4-9-2.2V
score *4720*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Super high overclocked 7600GT - GPU 794MHz/1760MHz (normal timings)
with volt mod GPU 1,75v
score *4799*
SM 2.0 Score *1695* (ur 2582!!!) lol
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Conclusion... ur 3DMark 06 - no default settings or u...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Step 1: Download normal free version 3DMark06 and send ur result to Futuremark ORB
Step 2: Post link to ur Futuremark project

/ed/ 





AthlonX2 said:


> i use nTune to overclock my system since it is a gateway and according to ntune i can push my pci -e bus to 5000Mhz ,im sure there is a multiplyer in there somwhere maybe like 100x25=2500mhz? the 2nd generation of pci-e cards coming out will use a 5000mhz pci-e bus so it must be possible




and ur PCIE freq. 100 or 200MHz = same, non-existent now aplication (software) which prove full use AGP8x or PCIE16x default freq..
PCIE freq. dont (?) have impact to 3Dmark scores

Understand me? my english really sux =)


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 20, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> i use nTune to overclock my system since it is a gateway and according to ntune i can push my pci -e bus to 5000Mhz ,im sure there is a multiplyer in there somwhere maybe like 100x25=2500mhz? the 2nd generation of pci-e cards coming out will use a 5000mhz pci-e bus so it must be possible



Not sure why you are fluffing up the score. If you got that with SLI, it is respectable. But, with that average/low clocking on the 7600 GT card, there is NO way to score that high unless you have a cheated or bugged run.

As for the ntune settings. Too funny. The APPLY button is still there. So, that is not evidence of anything.  And, PCI-E clocking will net you about 1 to 3% over 100 MHz. I run my card up to 125 Mhz. 112 is the sweet spot. 

And, you can post one active result with the unregistered version of 3DMark06. So, no excuse not to post.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 20, 2006)

what do you mean by what res are you running it at? i think its the default setting 800x600 ? im not sure i dont know to much about 3dmark just started using it when i joined TPU


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 20, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> what do you mean by what res are you running it at? i think its the default setting 800x600 ? im not sure i dont know to much about 3dmark just started using it when i joined TPU



there we are! 06 should be ran at 1280x1024
it's no big deal, hope we didn't scare you! but in order for results to be compared (ie - is this good?) we've got to keep it all standardized!

try changing it to the above resolution, and that'll be poifect for this thread


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, if he has the unregistered version that he mentions, you cannot change the default resolution. And, if he has changed the resolution, it means that it IS a registered version and posting multiple results via the ORB should be no issue, whatsoever. So, what gives?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 20, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> cant post a link to futuremark orb when u dont have a "genuine" copy of 3dmark06 thats why i posted screenshots..



hey heavy, i think he means it's hacked, so he can change the res and whatever, but you can't upload stuff online.  i have a friend with the same issue for 05, cuz he doesn't like to run the cpu tests (don't blame him at all)

change the res X2 and let's see what we can get out of your card!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 20, 2006)

ok i set the resolution to 1280 x1024 and this is what i got








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 20, 2006)

first off - mad props for that wickeddank wallpaper 

secondly that's a very solid score! have you ever overclocked your cpu? because that's what i would recommend next for your move on up the scoring ladder!


----------



## strick94u (Oct 20, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> ok i set the resolution to 1280 x1024 and this is what i got
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all I could see was a sexy blonde and she looked like she wanted it, what else was there is this one of those things you have to stare at and than you see a dolphin or something ??


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Another Gateway Score*

Same Gateway as AthlonX2, except I have 2gb OCZ Gold, 2,3,2,6; under volted to 2.5v and an ATI X1900XTX,  Yes, my resolution is 1280X1024.  Beat that score, with a Gateway!!!                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 20, 2006)

new score after overclocking cpu to 2500 and video card to 620core and 850 mem


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 20, 2006)

to namslas90 we are the only ones stupid enough to post our gateway 3dmark06 scores lol


----------



## JC316 (Oct 20, 2006)

Finally cracked 4K and with minimal overlcocking to boot. 650/765 on my X1800XT and 2.65GHZ on my 64 3800+.


----------



## ace80 (Oct 20, 2006)

JC, u can get more out of it, was it you who had the gto but couldn't unlock remaining pipes so upgraded to the xt?
If so what scores did u get with the gto and how far did u push it?
Fortunatly i have the HIS gto unlocked and clocked to 725/801, max temps on 3d06 are 62° 
I'm cpu bound at the moment tho, even with lower clocks the score dont decrease too much. Mobo only lets a 10% oc on cpu so i run her @ 260x14, should be getting infrareds old mobo next week  so i'll see what this p4 can handle and hopefully some higher scores 






edit// http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=566028


----------



## fanik (Oct 20, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> ok i set the resolution to 1280 x1024 and this is what i got
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mate right  

...my last 7600GS AGP DDR2 (def. 400/800 score:2200-2300)
now: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=559531


----------



## JC316 (Oct 21, 2006)

ace80 said:


> JC, u can get more out of it, was it you who had the gto but couldn't unlock remaining pipes so upgraded to the xt?
> If so what scores did u get with the gto and how far did u push it?
> Fortunatly i have the HIS gto unlocked and clocked to 725/801, max temps on 3d06 are 62°
> I'm cpu bound at the moment tho, even with lower clocks the score dont decrease too much. Mobo only lets a 10% oc on cpu so i run her @ 260x14, should be getting infrareds old mobo next week  so i'll see what this p4 can handle and hopefully some higher scores
> ...




Yeah, I am that guy. With the GTO I was getting 3400@ 600/600, 3200 stock. I know I can probably crack 4500-5000, but I am really not that interested in it right now. All of my games scream, so I am good.


----------



## Daveburt (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree with you Ace, I think this guy is BS'ing... From what I've tried, OC'ing the PCI-e bus does nothing but make stuff unstable with _NO REAL _advantage to benchmarks!!!

I played with it on my system, actually saw *insignificant *improvement up to 120, and actually lost video (black screen) around 130 (had to reset CMOS iirc....) Call me crazy, but 300, much less 3000 sounds unbelievable..............

I did manage to hit 6120 on 3DMark06 (I'll update my sig), I even played Oblivion for a couple hours before I ran the bench, so It's very stable....

As for SLI/Crossfire, Dual SLI 7950GTX or whatever....  I'm impressed by your numbers grasshoppers... but damn thats alot of money for a very temporary benchmark!!!


----------



## Daveburt (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry... I accidentally replied to a message from page 32...

And that was b4 AthlonX2, used Maria Sharapova as wallpaper!!!
With that, and your readjustment of resolution.... You regained my respect Athlon...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 21, 2006)

sorry dude that wasnt maria sharapova that was the much sexier anna kournikova, did u post your score on here? if so wheres it at,curious to see what u got with your setup


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 21, 2006)

Not only is DaveBurt blind, but his super computer barely beat my Gateway!!


----------



## Terenth (Oct 21, 2006)

*I feel sad...*

... 1 x850 crossfire mastercard... 1 HIS x800gto moded bios to show up as x850xt.... running in crossfire....


----------



## Terenth (Oct 21, 2006)

minor update... 3522.... @ darn near maxed out OC i think... i could go a little higher but i notice once in awhile games crashing... ive determined its not the grfx cards that are OCed to be the problem as ive downclocked em too... so its hard to say wat stable really is when i cant get my system totally stable... its not the cpu or HT speed or ram... somin is seriously fed up with this setup. i think im gettin really low performance as well as instability... so im about to present a hammer to this computer and start over.... ... . . .

dont even say it, its not the psu either... must be hardware/software conflicts somewhere... maybe even between just the hardware... ive tried all kinds of crap...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 21, 2006)

what kind of score do you get without crossfire? and if your seriously gonna take a hammer to that pc what u gotta have for that mobo?


----------



## Terenth (Oct 22, 2006)

rofl im gonna smash this thing b4 i give it away... just to get revenge its been nothing but a headache im serious it seems to have gotten worse.... idfk wat to do i just set everything to default... except my x800gto... it is at advertised speeds but it came to me downclocked... im starting to wonder if Rabbit fucked up my timings when i modded the bios's because i noticed the timings in rabbit didnt match the timings in ATI tool... and i NEVER touched the damn timings... idFk wat to do... i dont kno exactly wat the default timings are or if rabbit will even save them correctly something is not computing right and im going to have a shitfit then a smash fest... maybe i should start a topic... but i doubt nothing except a hammer can help. oh and a browsing of newegg to shop for totally new parts...


----------



## ace80 (Oct 22, 2006)

Terenth said:


> rofl im gonna smash this thing b4 i give it away... just to get revenge its been nothing but a headache im serious it seems to have gotten worse.... idfk wat to do i just set everything to default... except my x800gto... it is at advertised speeds but it came to me downclocked... im starting to wonder if Rabbit fucked up my timings when i modded the bios's because i noticed the timings in rabbit didnt match the timings in ATI tool... and i NEVER touched the damn timings... idFk wat to do... i dont kno exactly wat the default timings are or if rabbit will even save them correctly something is not computing right and im going to have a shitfit then a smash fest... maybe i should start a topic... but i doubt nothing except a hammer can help. oh and a browsing of newegg to shop for totally new parts...


I think i read somewhere that u shouldn't change timings with rabit because of some incompatability, just set the timings u want in atitool with a profile. If u saved the origonal bios it came with have you reflashed it and see if the timings default to normal.
When i had my x800gto2 i saved the tighter timings to the oc profile in atitool - no prob
I tried to flash my x1800gto with xt timings modded in rabit, but had a totally garbled screen after, so had to blindly reflash back with origonal - and all was better.
Hope any of this helps.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2006)

mine-

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=557322

sorry its comparing to my own i,m not sure how to even post it from the orb website.musta done it wrong.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 22, 2006)

mine too.a pretty quick one.must search it more.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=568917


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 22, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> mine too.a pretty quick one.must search it more.
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=568917



Wow you only beat my system by 5000points.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 22, 2006)

what do you mean?you score 1472?


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 22, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> what do you mean?you score 1472?




Low 1500's, sad isn't it. I think it may be that I only have 512mb of ram in tomorrow I should be sticking another 1gb in.


Hey it is a budget build to get me buy I have a descent mobo and that is about it. Powercolor GTO for $80, 3700 San Diego for $97, and $40 100gig ATA133 Maxtor drive. The VGA oc's a little but no extra pipelines, I have not touched the cpu yet.

No extra ram did not help. Does low 1500's sound unreasonable (mind you I don't expect your numbers). Does the full version of the benchmark show different scoring? My g-card just reads 768 in SM2 with no SM3, my processor not so bad at 980. LOL I have to live with it for now.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 22, 2006)

With the new 6.9 I get 5556,I have had a few hundred points higher with other drivers.


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 23, 2006)

SK-1,  Nice Rig!! However your choice of psu is a little low for good overclocking.  The Neo 480 only supplies you with an 18 amp 12v rail.  According to ATI this is the minimum required to operate the X1900XTX at normal operating speed.  For overclocking you need a minimum of 22 amps on the 12v rail and a maximum of 32 amps for duel X1900XTX in crossfire mode for high overclocking.   Your Rig could get you a much better score than 5556 with a better psu  you should be up in the 7k to 9k range or higher.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes I agree it is my weak link,...What about the Ultra Xconnect 500.
34 amps on 12v rails.
Do you guys think it will be ok if I go Crossfire?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 23, 2006)

don't use somethign that weak for cf of x1900series

i, personally would maybe go 650watt at a minimum, if it's by a good company.  spend money on your psu, it's a good idea.


----------



## Daveburt (Oct 24, 2006)

Terenth... the X800 series cards don't support SM3, and 3Dmark06 will give heavy penalties to cards that don't do SM3...  Thats the only reason your 06 scores are so low....
There is nothing wrong with your system!  Step away from the Hammer!!!  

Other than Oblivion, I don't think there are too many games that you would see any real improvement with by having SM3....

Namslas90....  I never claimed to have a "Super Computer", and if your Gateway has a 3800x2 and a 1900XT it's not suprising your scores are close to mine (Although I doubt that is a stock Gateway!).  If anything the only reason I do better than you is CPU Clock speed and the fact that I don't have a Gateway Motherboard


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 24, 2006)

Daveburt, The Super Computer thing was all mine.   However my gateway motherboard manufactured by Foxconn C51GU01G1 is the stock mobo, all I've addes is the ATI X1900XTX, the PSU, and 2GB Memory (check My system specs).  And keep in mind there are differences between the x1900xt and the x1900XTX.  I spent 2 hours talking to ATI on the telephone until I got an answer as to the correct PSU 12v rail Amperage required.   They reccomend an 18amp rail for standard single card operation.  Any overclocking requires a 22amp rail, and Crossfire requires a minimum of 24 amp rail. Overclocking with x1900xtx crossfire they say 32 amp rail for max overclocking.  Now I will also agree that there is a lot of confusion, partly due to the fact that not all PSU companys list AMPS PER RAIL; most only list TOTAL AMPS.  Also the Amps listing on the ATI boxes are suposed to be Total AMPS of PSU but is not realy clear.  This is what caused me to call ATI to begin with.  Got sent up three levels of tech support before getting someone that made sense and knew what he was talking about.  I have no problems at all with overclocking beyond Max.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 24, 2006)

Namslas90 said:


> Daveburt, The Super Computer thing was all mine.   However my gateway motherboard manufactured by Foxconn C51GU01G1 is the stock mobo, all I've addes is the ATI X1900XTX, the PSU, and 2GB Memory (check My system specs).  And keep in mind there are differences between the x1900xt and the x1900XTX.  I spent 2 hours talking to ATI on the telephone until I got an answer as to the correct PSU 12v rail Amperage required.   They reccomend an 18amp rail for standard single card operation.  Any overclocking requires a 22amp rail, and Crossfire requires a minimum of 24 amp rail. Overclocking with x1900xtx crossfire they say 32 amp rail for max overclocking.  Now I will also agree that there is a lot of confusion, partly due to the fact that not all PSU companys list AMPS PER RAIL; most only list TOTAL AMPS.  Also the Amps listing on the ATI boxes are suposed to be Total AMPS of PSU but is not realy clear.  This is what caused me to call ATI to begin with.  Got sent up three levels of tech support before getting someone that made sense and knew what he was talking about.  I have no problems at all with overclocking beyond Max.



I am really confused now,... If this post is true,...then HOW can ATI recommend the Thermaltake 250 watt 21 amp. 5.25in bay PSU for Crossfire on their OWN CERTIFIED parts page???
I know they have a caveat that you need at least a 450w. PSU for the rest of your rig,...but still.
I guess I will call them up and ask a few questions.Any names of the tech. support people?
Thanks All!


----------



## -Wolverine- (Oct 24, 2006)

3700+ SD @2,8GHz + 7900GT @720/900


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 24, 2006)

-Wolverine- said:


> 3700+ SD @2,8GHz + 7900GT @720/900



EEK that tells me volumes.


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 25, 2006)

SK-1  READ the fine print carefully is says'"......in conjunction with a 450 ....."; psu, not by itself.  The 250 is to power the ATI card only while the 450 powers the othe components.  The problem is once again the difference between total power output and the output of the 12v rail.  Call ATI, but take your time, quiz whoever you get about the specifications on your graphics card box and eventually you will get the right answer once they realize you can read and are not going to leave them alone until you get an accurate answer.  For example My ATI manuel says I need a psu with a 12v rail amperage of 32 amps.  However this is only true if I'am using two cards in crossfire mode.  For one X1900XTX, the minimum requirement is only 18amps.  Most psu manufactures only list the total amp output of their PSU's. ATI's specs on their boxes are all different and non match the PSU's manufactures.   It was all very confusing and I actually purchased 2 different PSU's before  installing one in my rig.  But that was after the long telephone call. 
Also you will notice the output of the thermaltake 250 is 21 to 25 amps.  Thus compounding the whole power requirement confusion.  This PSU was not available when I bought my card, made my call to ati.  I guess the best thing to do is call ATI and do what you believe is right.  I also have problems with the tech support section of the company I work for, keep in mind they are basically taught to make the customer happy, regardless of the facts, and most of them are reading out of a programmed text answer book (funny pages).  Good Luck


----------



## strick94u (Oct 25, 2006)

This is as fast as I am going till I get heat sinks on the memory of these cards.hah only 28,000+ users faster than me


----------



## Terenth (Oct 25, 2006)

daveburt i know that my scores are correct... but the crashing is NOT related in ANY way to ocing... there are some damn conflicts between the hardware... or software or both or EVERYTHING its not because its in crossfire either i put only one card in at a time... didnt fix it. 

The score is NOT the reason im going to fuck this computer up with a hammer... the stability is... id really hate to put more money into it.... but i think i'll try some quality ram (listed in my MB manuel) so that i may get better compatability...


----------



## strick94u (Oct 25, 2006)

Terenth said:


> daveburt i know that my scores are correct... but the crashing is NOT related in ANY way to ocing... there are some damn conflicts between the hardware... or software or both or EVERYTHING its not because its in crossfire either i put only one card in at a time... didnt fix it.
> 
> The score is NOT the reason im going to fuck this computer up with a hammer... the stability is... id really hate to put more money into it.... but i think i'll try some quality ram (listed in my MB manuel) so that i may get better compatability...


Who makes the chipset on it? have you updated it recently? what about the bio's is there an update maybe? Just fishing here dude


----------



## Terenth (Oct 25, 2006)

yea well u mean the northbridge... RD580- Crossfire Xpress 3200... ULI southbridge for got the model #... yes it has the latest bios "supposedly" it came with and auto updater thing (motherboard did).... as for the grfx cards i havent the slightest clue... when ever I try searching for drivers i come up with essentiallY NOTHING especially if i have to get it off the ATI website. b/c way more than half the time they dont have any help on the ati website... tends to be absolute crap ive come to see... look at the "did this info help you? yes/no" crap and youll see that rarely says "yes"...  ive played with every setting u can imagine and still no go... it still locks up at LEAST once a day... and its entirely random.. no consistancy to it... but it is with out a doubt NOT the Grfx cards fault... 

seeing as how this is not the room for this i may as well give an update 

3621 yea... that is MAXXED


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 25, 2006)

*extreme gateway,lol*

here is my newest score for 3dm06 and i actually figured out how to post it on orb  

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=579770


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, looks like 7900 GTO SLI at 700/800 is as fast as a single 7950GX2 at 680/800. HQ settings.

7900 GTO SLI - 9719

7950GX2 - 9722


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 26, 2006)

Score = 5577

MoBo: ECS P965T-A
Mem: 2 gigs Kingston HyperX DDR2 800 clocked at 5-5-5-13 (...bios issues :shadedshu )
Proc: Core2 Duo E6300
Video Card: XFX 7900GT 256
HDD: Seagate 160GB 16MB cache 4GBp/s


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 26, 2006)

http://img.techpowerup.org/061025/5386.jpg

ummm....i wonder if my cpu is letting down my whole score? lol


----------



## MTL (Oct 26, 2006)

With my new 7900 GTO and X2 3800+ at stock:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 26, 2006)

MTL said:


> With my new 7900 GTO and X2 3800+ at stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man i wish i had a dual core for benching....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2006)

yes dualcore is nice my highest cpu score for 3dmark06 was .694 for cpu 1 and .997 for cpu 2,


----------



## Daveburt (Oct 26, 2006)

Damn... Terenth,  I thought you were just worried about your 3DM06 score, didn't know you were having a stability problem too... 

You tried just one card and still had the problem?  Wierd....  If I think of any suggestions I'll let ya know bud!  Good luck.....


----------



## MTL (Oct 26, 2006)

I need to overclock my processor because I think it is bottlenecking my GTO.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2006)

im not trying to be an asshole but i think your bottleneck is your psu u only have 17amps on the first 12v rail and your second rail on has 15amps,evga's website say u need a minimum of a 22amps on 12v rail,so if your overclocking your card u might have problems


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 26, 2006)

Not true. EVGA dictates that you need 22amps for the whole system. 17 amps is more than enough on a single rail. Dual rail PSUs are problematic, however, since they do not split the work very well. You may have your CPU, motherboard and video card on a single 12V rail.


----------



## Terenth (Oct 26, 2006)

yea oh well......... IMA TORCH THIS MUFUCKA!!!

after i buy new ram and find out it is still a peice of shit of course...

but actually after i bought the Sound Blaster Audigy for ur friendly Wal-Mart... i dont seem to notice it crashing as much... although sadly my Oblivion must be bugged with the "random crash" thing where its pretty much random crashing to desktop whenever it goes to load sumthing.... tried all kinds of settings nothing works... 

Dont u fucking hate it when hardware/software makers release hardware that hasnt been thoroughly tested? I payed 50 bucks for a game that is now giving me nothing but a damn headache....


----------



## Terenth (Oct 26, 2006)

HeavyH20... ur case gallery comp makes me feel sad


----------



## Daveburt (Oct 28, 2006)

Terenth, I've found ATI's Video drivers to be pretty solid lately....

As for your Mobo... Just from my experience (with Nforce chips), Get your chipset drivers from the Mobo manufacturer... Even if ATI seems to have a newer driver for your chipset.... stick with the ones Abit says to use, or at least, make sure you make a restore point before you install dirvers from someone other than Abit... 

If it's not too big a deal, you may want to backup all your Music/Video/Personal files and do a fresh install... I know it can be a pain, but I think it would fix your problems, and it's free!!


----------



## gerrynicol (Oct 29, 2006)

8722,

GPUs @ 600core, 1600mem
CPU @ 2.65 with mem 1:1(530)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=585973


----------



## Terenth (Oct 30, 2006)

*sigh* makes me wonder sometimes.... i need to test it more but.. oblivion "seems" to run what  would be software stable... as in the in game bugs don't cause it to crash to desktop as much... simply closing yahoo, aim and whatnot on the taskbar. I actually think its the ATI one that resides on the taskbar. I still get random lockups in all games tho. Its really weird i have been wondering if it might just be entirely caused by my windows xp... ive done a reinstall but im willing to bet its my xp cd that has crappy files on it.... i know its possible but what do u guys think the likely hood of it being the cause?  
By lockups i mean i have to hit the reset... gonna try new ram in the next few weeks it think. i'll start a new thread prolly in the general hardware seeing as how this is the wrong place to be discussing this. i'll do that on my next update  tanks for tryin to help


----------



## DataStorm (Nov 2, 2006)

*X1950xtx*

Just wondering, I set up this new system for myself and I am not so sure that my 3DMark06 scores are what they should be... but I could be wrong...

My highest score at stock was: 6016
My highest score at 689/1089 is: 6334

My system specs:
Silverstone 600 watt Strider PSU (4 12v rails, which means nothing)
MSI Neo4 ultra platinum2 (PCB 1.0) mobo
AMD X2 4800+ (939pin) @ stock
2gb DDR400 (Corsair) timings:2.5, 3, 3, 6, 2T)
HIS X1950XTX (no crossfire)
SB Audigy2 ZS Gamer

I dunno why but it feels like my scores should be higher (like in the 7000s)... I mean the 7950 GX2s are scoring higher (and costs less).  So can anyone inform me if my scores are low for my setup or are they just right? If they are off, can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?  I mean I installed a fresh copy of windows and only the video drivers that came with the X1950XTX (the latest 6.9 catalyst don't work yet I understand)... I only have my sound drivers, mobo drivers, and video drivers installed (nothing else) on a fully update WinXP SP2 os.  

I noticed that the 7950 GX2 is much faster, so if my score is about right, should I send this X1950XTX back and get a 7950 GX2 or should I stick with the ATI and hope future drivers make it faster?

Any comments or ideas would be greatly appreciated!

DataStorm


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 2, 2006)

that does seem low for a 1950 but my friend has a 1900xtx and has yet to break 6000,the 7950gx2 has double the ROPs and Vertex Shaders,but then again the 1950 has GDDR4 and higher clocik rates so i would think that would make up the difference,have you tried overclocking your cpu? good luck


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2006)

heres mine with cpu at 4.2ghz.cpu score is kinda ok.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 15, 2006)

Trying out the new rig.  

8800 GTX SLI @ 630/950 x6800 @ 3.7 GHz

16081

Best I could do with these cards was 10000 on the Opteron system.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 15, 2006)

thats freakin awesome,im still waiting to see ATI/AMD's new offerings before i make my decision


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 15, 2006)

What a sweet rig,...I can't wait till spring and the R600 to compare.
I just wish there were more manufactures other than just ATI and NVIDIA.
Imagine if there were as many card makers as there is auto makers!I wonder what that world would be like!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2006)

with c2d e6300@3.2ghz-

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=14&projectId=635552


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 15, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> with c2d e6300@3.2ghz-
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=14&projectId=635552



Not working tig ... ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2006)

try-
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=14&projectId=635540

dont work if i log out of the futuremark site,how do i make it work when i'm logged out?


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 15, 2006)

You have to Publish it and copy the compare URL ...


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Dual core really helps.*

With my new Opti Dual Core165 CCBBE @2750Mhz.so far  {as in new today!} and the addition of the Thermaltake Express 250,.. I am up to 6590.
Now,...if I can find a major deal on a x1900 master card, I will be in business until DX10.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, played a little more. This is the best I can do before the watercooling is in place. The cards are at 660/1000 and the CPU is at 3.9 Ghz. I had some success at 4.0 GHz, but there is some tweaking I need to do to stabilize at that clock. 

16,632


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

very nice scores Heavy,cant wait till i can afford a setup like that


----------



## lanolan (Nov 22, 2006)

*3dmark 06 Score*

Sup folks, new to the board, figured I would add my rig out there.

ENERMAX Galaxy EGA1000EWL 1000W EPS12V AC Power Supply
(2) eVGA Geforce 8800 GTX Video Cards
2gb Corsair Dominator PC8888 Memory clocked at 1066mhz
eVGA NForce 680i Socket 775 Motherboard
Intel Extreme x6800 CPU clocked at 5.2ghz
Thermaltake Bigwater Liquid cooling system with Volcano 405 CPU Cooler
(4) Western Digital Raptor 10000rpm 150gb SATA drives in raid 0
Seagate 400gb 7200rpm SATA Hard Drive
Creative Labs X-Fi Platinum

3dmark06 score: 19531

I will toy around with the video clock and such and see what kind of scores I can get up to.

Lanolan


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice OC on the x6800. What volts you running to that? You have a link to the result?


----------



## lanolan (Nov 22, 2006)

*3dmark Scores*

I will post some pictures when I get my rig back together. I was having some issues with the stability of the CPU after running more than an hour or so at the 5.2. Going to change my fan setup for the liquid cooling system and see if it does the trick.

Lanolan


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 22, 2006)

Do you have the ORB link? The only C2D's I have seen get past 4.3 GHz are on phase. Are you sure you do not mean 4.2 GHz? Even Kingpin with his -100 C LN2 runs only gets the CPU to 5.3. 5.2 is not possible on water cooling alone.


----------



## Muhad (Nov 26, 2006)

3DMark06 = 8138


----------



## mrbudgie (Nov 26, 2006)

*my scores*

my score is 4499

my system is 2 x1600xt's in crossfire mode, amd 4200 clocked at 2.3ghz (4600) 2x512mb corsair twinmx ram

is that a good score for my system


----------



## largon (Nov 26, 2006)

lanolan said:


> ENERMAX Galaxy EGA1000EWL 1000W EPS12V AC Power Supply
> (2) eVGA Geforce 8800 GTX Video Cards
> 2gb Corsair Dominator PC8888 Memory clocked at 1066mhz
> eVGA NForce 680i Socket 775 Motherboard
> ...


    :shadedshu 

Sure...


----------



## .:{KC}:. (Nov 26, 2006)

*3Dmark 06 AMD64 FX 55@2827mhz/SaphireX1900XTX@688/806mhz*

Not bad for a guy who don't know how to put on a HSF...lol


----------



## Boneface (Nov 26, 2006)

Well heres my new one


----------



## Terenth (Nov 26, 2006)

um mrbudgie i think ur cpu is holding ur score back big time, oc that bitch a little more  im still bottlenecking at my X2 2.65ghz athlon with 1 1950pro which 2 1600 should easily beat


----------



## Mandar (Nov 27, 2006)

Stock  system


----------



## overclocker (Nov 27, 2006)

mrbudgie said:


> my score is 4499
> 
> my system is 2 x1600xt's in crossfire mode, amd 4200 clocked at 2.3ghz (4600) 2x512mb corsair twinmx ram
> 
> is that a good score for my system



i have 2 HIS turbo x1600xt and a 4400+ duel core and i get 5400+


----------



## Steevo (Nov 27, 2006)

Well my system is powering a widescreen monitor and a projector. So nah!!!!


----------



## Lt_JWS (Nov 27, 2006)

10,470

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=659361

E6600 @ 3.3ghz / 7950GX2 @ 630/800 air cooled


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 27, 2006)

x1900 CF@742/846  Opteron 175@2.8... ORB


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 27, 2006)

you all put my system to shame


----------



## Steevo (Nov 27, 2006)

lanolan said:


> Sup folks, new to the board, figured I would add my rig out there.
> 
> ENERMAX Galaxy EGA1000EWL 1000W EPS12V AC Power Supply
> (2) eVGA Geforce 8800 GTX Video Cards
> ...



Post a link or go jerk off in the closet with your little brothers porn summore.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 27, 2006)

Uber fast!!!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 27, 2006)

when u get your 3dmark06 score you should open up the details section so we can see your FPS on the tests


----------



## Chewy (Nov 27, 2006)

Mine everything at stock.. with some apps running. my rams at 5-5-5-15, because they set it that way to boot up with 1.8v mobo.



 I'll post again when I get my timmings to 4-4-4-12 with cpu & gpu oc'ed.

the score is 3200 if you cant see it.


----------



## mrbudgie (Nov 27, 2006)

*ok*

terenth - what cooling are you using and what voltage and settings do u use to get that out of it, and what temps are u getting

overclocker - what are you doing different to me to get such a good score, are your cards overclocked or do you have a faster CPU.

what mother boards are you both using

cheers guys ian


----------



## Terenth (Nov 27, 2006)

mr budgie read my system specs for cooling (copper air btw) as for volts 1.45-1.5 proc is a athlon x2 3800+ on a abit at8 32x. u must be a noob Overclocker b/c your processor speed seems to show the "cap" for your ram, essentially im saying is you are raising your fsb w/out taking your ram down a notch, b/c ur fsb overclocks your ram as well which is why you notice instability and is why you cant go higher than 2.4, i myself had crappy ram and only a multiplier of 10 so i could only reach 2.3 b4 i had to take my ram down a notch, also upping your northbridge and ram volts helps a lot, AND take your ht down your HT speed form say 1000x2 to about 600x2 = 1200 but it is overclocked but i dont know the math for that, mine works nicely at 600, might show up ast LTD speed i think in your bios.


----------



## Terenth (Nov 27, 2006)

oh
265 fsb X 10 mult = 2.65
anyway i have been stress testing this badboy for awhile, ive had it stable for 2hrs of full load but i quit it so i dont really know how stable, for awhile i only ran 2.5ghz cuz it was the only stable clock, but for some reason after about 2.55ghz it "spikes" and i need to up the voltage a COUPLE notches in order to stableize it.... weird


----------



## mrbudgie (Nov 27, 2006)

what temps are you getting with that Terenth


----------



## Terenth (Nov 27, 2006)

actually right now ive been stress testing at 2.6ghz for about an hour and a half no erros with prime 95, max it has been so far is 50 C its kinda bouncin around 46-47 tho running at 1.5v


----------



## Terenth (Nov 27, 2006)

but seriously with 2x 1600xt in crossfire you should annhialate my 3dmark 06 score, check sig


----------



## mrbudgie (Nov 27, 2006)

mine can hit mid 50's with my cooler i might have to get a better cooler first


----------



## overclocker (Nov 29, 2006)

mrbudgie said:


> overclocker - what are you doing different to me to get such a good score, are your cards overclocked or do you have a faster CPU.
> 
> what mother boards are you both using
> 
> cheers guys ian



yes i overclock my x1600xts the 1 to 625 core and 800 mem the other to 625 core and 745mem and overclocked my 4400+ X2 duel core 2.635 mhz (237) FSB and only 1 GB of ram  sad realy and a 500W PS.


----------



## overclocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Terenth said:


> mr budgie read my system specs for cooling (copper air btw) as for volts 1.45-1.5 proc is a athlon x2 3800+ on a abit at8 32x. u must be a noob Overclocker b/c your processor speed seems to show the "cap" for your ram, essentially im saying is you are raising your fsb w/out taking your ram down a notch, b/c ur fsb overclocks your ram as well which is why you notice instability and is why you cant go higher than 2.4, i myself had crappy ram and only a multiplier of 10 so i could only reach 2.3 b4 i had to take my ram down a notch, also upping your northbridge and ram volts helps a lot, AND take your ht down your HT speed form say 1000x2 to about 600x2 = 1200 but it is overclocked but i dont know the math for that, mine works nicely at 600, might show up ast LTD speed i think in your bios.



i got to 2.635 with a FSB of 237.


----------



## Terenth (Nov 29, 2006)

ok so those do have 11x multi


----------



## Chewy (Nov 29, 2006)

tested again with oc'ed gpu/cpu, havent been able to change the ram timmings.. 





4267
sm2.0 1417
hdr/sm3.0 1787
cpu 2714


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 29, 2006)

chewy open the details when u get your score im interested in seeing how many FPS the C2D pulls


----------



## Chewy (Nov 29, 2006)

will do but not atm I gtg sleep. I have to clean up my room tomorrow and get some stuff off my old comp, I'll run the test while I do that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2006)

there are some patches for 3d mark 05/06.i have put links to get them here-

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=21052


----------



## overclocker (Nov 30, 2006)

ok is this a good score or a ok score or a bad one?


----------



## Chewy (Nov 30, 2006)

thats a great score I think, but what are you running? vid card?


----------



## overclocker (Nov 30, 2006)

2 x1600xt in crossfire and 4400+ duel core and 1gb ram 500W PS 3200 chipset.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 30, 2006)

nice your 2 1600s pwnt my oc'ed 1900gt rev1 I think pretty badly lol


----------



## overclocker (Nov 30, 2006)

i payed 170$ each 6 mounths ago for 2 of them there the HIS with the sweet cooler and stuff did i get a good deel or rip off ?


----------



## Chewy (Nov 30, 2006)

real good deal if you ask me.. I paid 300$ + tax canadian and almost 40 for my cooler 6 months ago or so.

 so you paid as much as me and got 2 cards with a way better score.


----------



## overclocker (Nov 30, 2006)

so i payed the same as you then lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2006)

my 7900gs at 600/1600 gets 5300 on 06.


----------



## overclocker (Nov 30, 2006)

nice so ur one card is close to the speed of my two lmao.


----------



## Maju (Dec 1, 2006)

4106 with Saphire x1950 xtx






Is it me or is this a low score for this card.
I've included  an image of the details page which shows that it's only running at 506/594 mHz
Can anyone tell me how to get this card running at it's advertised speeds of 650/1000mHz. Its doing my head in trying to get this up and running.

Slightly off topic but I notice the bus rate is set at 16. Should this be at 100+ ??
Any links to a comprehensive setting up guide aimed at noobies would be greatly appreciated - or any help at all really.

Thanks


----------



## Chewy (Dec 1, 2006)

heres that test athlon with my cpu @ 3.15ghz but my grafics card is not oc'ed because I was having some problems with games.. when loading 3dmark06 it said cpu score can only be comparable with the same grafics card.. same clock eg. mine are stock durring this test.





 Tell me what you think.


----------



## overclocker (Dec 1, 2006)

not bad!


----------



## Chewy (Dec 1, 2006)

you know whats wierd... it takes me the same amount of time to decrypt a movie at stock speeds as it does at 3.2ghz... 6 mins 26 secs.. for "Serenity".


----------



## HeavyH20 (Dec 1, 2006)

A little more tweaking.  

18257


----------



## 1Strive (Dec 1, 2006)

HeavyH20 said:


> A little more tweaking.
> 
> 18257



*18,257*


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 1, 2006)

if we all had as much money as you,we would all be scoring that,so as impressive as it may be i'm not that impressed.

good score tho' i suppose.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2006)

WOW HEAVY! THAT'S NUTS!! 

Anyways, I got 5113 from a single X1800XT 256MB. Ok I guess.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=687328


----------



## overclocker (Dec 1, 2006)

yo new higher score yahoo 5429


----------



## overclocker (Dec 2, 2006)

hey guys were did you fine that amd benchmarking test on the internet i cant fined?


----------



## mrbudgie (Dec 4, 2006)

*My new score*

WOOOOHOOO

with some tweaking here is my new score  






pretty chuffed with that all i did was overclock my cpu to an 4800 x2 equivilent and put my CL at 2.5 instead of 3 and overclocked my both my x1600xt's a little to core:614.25 mem:720

seems to of done the job though


----------



## overclocker (Dec 5, 2006)

mrbudgie said:


> WOOOOHOOO
> 
> with some tweaking here is my new score
> 
> ...



whats LC and you got a better SH2.0 and 3.0 score and mine are overclocked more how and my CPU is faster 4400+ " 2.600mhz


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 5, 2006)

overclocker said:


> hey guys were did you fine that amd benchmarking test on the internet i cant fined?



http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/AMD-NBench.shtml


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 5, 2006)

First run, no tweaks, background proggies still running, will try again laetr, hopefully break 6000.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=696262


----------



## overclocker (Dec 5, 2006)

mrbudgie said:


> WOOOOHOOO
> 
> with some tweaking here is my new score
> 
> ...



does eny one know what he means by i changed the LC?


----------



## Demos_sav (Dec 5, 2006)

I guess it is pretty much ok for my setup. No oc on CPU.Oc'ed GPU(no modding). 3DMARK 06 default settings.

 2049


----------



## Demos_sav (Dec 5, 2006)

overclocker said:


> does eny one know what he means by i changed the LC?



I think it has to do something with memory timings. I believe it's memory's latency


----------



## Godsmak (Dec 5, 2006)

Hmmm ok, I got 1300 06 marks (not worth linking)... I don't understand why. I don't even know wtf my cpu was dying so bad on the cpu test. Sure it isn't OC, but its a E6600! I can understand my vid card is a low end, barely OC, but wtf? Anyone got some insight?

1300 score on my system?? QUE?


----------



## overclocker (Dec 5, 2006)

the x1300 is a very slow card the x1300xt its a ok card  so was ur toltel score 1300? with ur cpu test or just the SH2.0 and 3.0?


----------



## Godsmak (Dec 5, 2006)

total score man =[

I am going to re-run the test when I get home with these other vid drivers I have. But I still don't understand why I got like 1 frame out of the whole CPU test. It's like my CPU was on drugs or something.. trippin out


----------



## overclocker (Dec 5, 2006)

iv got a 4400+ and i dont even get 1fps lmao and if u get even 1 ur doing good.


----------



## overclocker (Dec 5, 2006)

what are some good memory timings for a HIS x1600xt 256mb?


----------



## mrbudgie (Dec 5, 2006)

"LC"  it says  "CL" lol  

it cash latency of the ram (found it in the bios) seems better at 2.5


----------



## 1Strive (Dec 5, 2006)

*8800GTS Stock = 7840 in 3Dmark06*






I didn't OC it yet. Also I patched 3Dmark and now it sucks my scores are lower and I have to view the results online.

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## DOM (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 10, 2006)

does anyone know when 3dmark07 is going to come out?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Dec 10, 2006)

DX10 based, so once that is released, we will see 3Dmark07.

And, here is a test on the GTS based system.

E6600@ 3.6 Ghz, 8800GTS @ 600/900, default driver settings, no tweaks

10511


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 12, 2006)

just got my 8800gtx last night and this is what I got


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 14, 2006)

total 1860

sm2 903
cpu1671
hdr/sm 3.0 N/a

i think something is bottle necking me though


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 14, 2006)

x1950pro 635/1480 with 920 presler @2.8 4.5k


----------



## Boneface (Dec 14, 2006)

New Board and ram heres my new score


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 18, 2006)

nice boneface see your at the sharp end of the grid  wont your cpu clock anymore


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2006)

overclocker said:


> iv got a 4400+ and i dont even get 1fps lmao and if u get even 1 ur doing good.



wow........i get 1.017 fps on my 3800+...all i have to do is overclock it to 2.7ghz


----------



## overclocker (Dec 18, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> wow........i get 1.017 fps on my 3800+...all i have to do is overclock it to 2.7ghz



yes buti only overclock mine to 2.6 so u have 150mhz on me. whats ur cpu score? mines 1964 in 06


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 18, 2006)

erg. dont make me install 06 again its such a waste of hdd space lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 18, 2006)

5914 this time, pretty good I think for a single core.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=790649


----------



## Boneface (Dec 18, 2006)

Well i ran it again and got just over 7000


----------



## Lt_JWS (Dec 30, 2006)

11,036
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=882605

E6600 @ 3.2Ghz
eVGA 7950GX2 @ 715/800


----------



## overclocker (Jan 1, 2007)

Lt_JWS said:


> 11,036
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=882605
> 
> E6600 @ 3.2Ghz
> eVGA 7950GX2 @ 715/800



nice!


----------



## DOM (Jan 7, 2007)

need to work on the cpu  doesnt like the kind of long test at 478*8,  but the card is fine


----------



## jms45 (Jan 7, 2007)

9386 - bit of a CPU bottle neck going on i think, cant get my score higher no matter how much i OC the GPU.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=7440768


AMD ATHLON X2 4800 @ 2.8GHZ
ASUS M2N-SLI DELUXE
CORSAIR XMS2 675 @ 800 4-4-4-12 CR1
NVIDIA 8800 GTS @ 660/2000
X-FI EXTREME MUSIC
HIPER TYPE R 580W PSU
ANTEC 900 GAMING CASE
TT BIGWATER 745


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 7, 2007)

2179->Check my specs


----------



## DOM (Jan 7, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> 2179->Check my specs



2179
i got 2284 with my 800XL 
dont you got sm3


----------



## jms45 (Jan 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> 2179
> i got 2284 with my 800XL
> dont you got sm3




actually thats about right for a 7600GS the DDR2 really hampers the card, when i had my 7600GT's in SLI my 06 score was 6600 or so and around 3200 or so for a single card.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> 2179
> i got 2284 with my 800XL
> dont you got sm3



You also have a C2D processor. I 've got a P4. That changes the score a lot. Anyway, I do have SM3 BUT my memory is DDR2


----------



## DOM (Jan 7, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> You also have a C2D processor. I 've got a P4. That changes the score a lot. Anyway, I do have SM3 BUT my memory is DDR2



that sucks, but i still got 2000-2100 with my P4oced


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 7, 2007)

3892 but I know I can break 4k 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=673669


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's mine:


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## TKZPOW (Jan 13, 2007)

*My 3Dmark06*

3Dmark06 = 11,019

Ran 3Dmark05 and got 17,114


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 13, 2007)

TKZPOW said:


> 11019
> 
> Intel core 2 extreme (no overclocking)
> Intel D975xbx2 rev 505
> ...



*WOW!!!!!!*


----------



## JUDAS3 (Jan 13, 2007)

Bench results: 3Dmark06 - 8322 
3Dmark05 - 13638 
Counterstrike source (settings max, 1280x1024) - 266.01fps 
Company of heroes (settings maxed with high detail) - 101.05fps

does that make me the winner............I think not, but its still a good score.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> Bench results: 3Dmark06 - 8322
> 3Dmark05 - 13638
> Counterstrike source (settings max, 1280x1024) - 266.01fps
> Company of heroes (settings maxed with high detail) - 101.05fps
> ...



Be even better if you enabled your "specs" so we can see what rig/setup you have


----------



## JUDAS3 (Jan 14, 2007)

see them here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/554

I haven't concentrated too much on the cable tiding because I've got cold cathode coming, I will when they arrive though.


----------



## Judas (Jan 14, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## JUDAS3 (Jan 14, 2007)

just overclocked the card a tiny bit and now I'm getting 8533............if only I could overclock the cpu..........


----------



## TangoFish (Jan 14, 2007)

here is mine


----------



## niko084 (Jan 16, 2007)

1927
SM2- 689
SM3- 725
CPU- 1566

How is that? Don't really know what to expect too much...


----------



## HeavyH20 (Jan 19, 2007)

Still the elusive 19K to crack. Getting closer.

18,842


----------



## Devilprojectstorm (Jan 19, 2007)

*New system Bench*

Cpu E6600 O.C  3.3Ghz Voltage 1.43,air cooled .Ram Gskill2x1Gbq 2.3V temp and other see in pic.
I am Watting new beast from ATI to take point in 3dmark
In fact i need better Ram to push Cpu 3.6 or 3.8 .
MSI has made great mainboard price/performance


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 19, 2007)

the thread is titled "post your 3Dmark06" scores M8....
here`s mine till now.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=994571


----------



## Devilprojectstorm (Jan 19, 2007)

efxaristo.to poli to takataka kanei to paidei malaga.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 19, 2007)

Atsa...Milame kai to Elliniko....?


----------



## Devilprojectstorm (Jan 19, 2007)

no just some words for hellas people.
My grand is from Hellas , Preveza ,Paramithia.in some words Albanian minoritar.
U  like.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jan 20, 2007)

Need better CPU Cooler to go up to 3600...


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 20, 2007)

8852 

EDIT - No overclock on the cards yet. Might try going back to 6.12 drivers and trying it.


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2007)

Lazzer408 said:


> 8852
> 
> EDIT - No overclock on the cards yet. Might try going back to 6.12 drivers and trying it.



NICE SCORE  

so whats your CPU at 3.5?

so how much was it for two PRO's

OC them


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 20, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> NICE SCORE
> 
> so whats your CPU at 3.5?
> 
> ...



Long story. Normally they would have cost me $400 but one was a gift. =) So I paid $200 for another. That justified the cost of the motherboard I needed for xf. I hadn't planned on a cpu but I was forced to since crossfire wasn't working on my p4ht 550 (3.4ghz). That score was with the 6600 clocked at 3402 (378fsb). I dropped it down a touch due to prime95 popping up with errors on one of the cores. Temp is 60c on air. Voltage at 1.425 but reading 1.376 with Intel's utility.
Thanks for the props!


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I finally broke 10k 

[img=http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/7546/103649kn.th.png]


----------



## Tearathal (Jan 21, 2007)

This is my first run through, nothing overclocked.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...preclocked.jpg

7560 marks, dunno if thats good or not

Mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131568

Video Card
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814143075

PSU
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817153038

CPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103544

Harddrives
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822136012

RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820227084


----------



## DOM (Jan 21, 2007)

Tearathal said:


> This is my first run through, nothing overclocked.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...preclocked.jpg
> 
> ...





well it beats my C2D and 1950XT OCED


----------



## Tearathal (Jan 21, 2007)

heh, I am going to learn to OC soon and then see the scores


----------



## Bela27 (Jan 21, 2007)

5327


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1047747


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 23, 2007)

gd I 'm trying to break that 8900 scorce barrier


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 23, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> gd I 'm trying to break that 8900 scorce barrier



I got an 8872 with some tweaking. I'm still working on it. I'll get it!


----------



## Da_Boss (Jan 23, 2007)

about 5400 with my 7900 GT... pics up soon...


----------



## waja (Jan 23, 2007)

Intel e6600 Ati X1900XTX
6952
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1161363 

-waja


----------



## trt740 (Jan 23, 2007)

*heres mine with a evga 6800 ultra*


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 24, 2007)

Lazzer408 said:


> 8852
> 
> EDIT - No overclock on the cards yet. Might try going back to 6.12 drivers and trying it.



See I told you ur CPU was bottlenecking!  

(HOLY SHIT WHAT A GOOD SCORE   )

Lazzer408, get some new pics for the clubhouse.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 25, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> See I told you ur CPU was bottlenecking!
> 
> (HOLY SHIT WHAT A GOOD SCORE   )
> 
> Lazzer408, get some new pics for the clubhouse.



It wasn't so much a bottleneck as it was a *totally limiting factor*. Would a p4 550 o/c'd to 4ghz be a graphics bottleneck? It seems more like a total compatability issue with the 2 processors tested. One card was totally ice cold remember? It just wasn't working period. What would you like some pictures of? I just got my 4x250gb WDs drives installed and I have about 500gb to backup and move around but once that's done I can put the cover on and I'll take some pics. My wiring is a mess and I get no joy out of routing wires to look pretty so please...don't score it.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

hell yea got just scored a 9121 woot!


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

9813 - 8800GTS 620/900

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=7671076


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

jms45 said:


> 9813 - 8800GTS 620/900
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=7671076



nice score. you have the step up from me processor wise and a step down gpu wise hummmm....., didn't know that there was that much of a difference.  Back to overclocking I go.  Oh on a side note is that the FX processor with 1mb cache that you have?


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> nice score. you have the step up from me processor wise and a step down gpu wise hummmm....., didn't know that there was that much of a difference.  Back to overclocking I go.  Oh on a side note is that the FX processor with 1mb cache that you have?



It's just a X2 4800 OC'd to 2.8Ghz m8 but yeah it does have 2x 1mb cache.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

yea it's the cache that's got me beat I got the 2x512


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> yea it's the cache that's got me beat I got the 2x512



i wouldn't really say it's the cache TBH, if i have my cpu at stock (2.4Ghz) i only get 8900 - 9000, these cards are just bottleknecked on these cpu's, on my m8's machine which is a C2D running @3.4Ghz he scores well over 10k with his 8800GTS, so im either going to get a faster cpu or go C2D aint made my mind up yet though.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

the only difference between us is the cache and .4 combined ghz.  Trust me it's the cache.  As for upgrading  I'd wait for the high end fx processors drop down


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> the only difference between us is the cache and .4 combined ghz.  Trust me it's the cache.  As for upgrading  I'd wait for the high end fx processors drop down



well as i said iv not made my mind up yet on upgrading, im kinda hoping amd will pull something out of the bag to keep up with the C2D's and save me from having to rip my mobo and stuff out...but knowing my luck it will be based on the new socket F and i'll have to do it anyway.

have you tried your cpu @2.8Ghz? cos really the only difference between the 4600 and the 4800 is as you said the cache.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

jms45 said:


> well as i said iv not made my mind up yet on upgrading, im kinda hoping amd will pull something out of the bag to keep up with the C2D's and save me from having to rip my mobo and stuff out...but knowing my luck it will be based on the new socket F and i'll have to do it anyway.
> 
> have you tried your cpu @2.8Ghz? cos really the only difference between the 4600 and the 4800 is as you said the cache.



I feel you on the not wanting to change your mobo neither do I.  I did read somewhere that AMD's new socket AM3 is going to be coming out and is also backward compatable with AM2 motherboard's so I'm just going to wait until then.  Those dam C2D's got us beat barly for now, But then again there also more expensive.  I'm going to try ot OC my comp between 15%-20% tomorrow.  Hopefully I'll be able to pull some tests out.  Last time I oc'd it at 10% (2.62) it kept crashing.  I think it has something to do with my timings not sure tho.


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> I feel you on the not wanting to change your mobo neither do I.  I did read somewhere that AMD's new socket AM3 is going to be coming out and is also backward compatable with AM2 motherboard's so I'm just going to wait until then.  Those dam C2D's got us beat barly for now, But then again there also more expensive.  I'm going to try ot OC my comp between 15%-20% tomorrow.  Hopefully I'll be able to pull some tests out.  Last time I oc'd it at 10% (2.62) it kept crashing.  I think it has something to do with my timings not sure tho.



yeah i had that with my cpu @2.6 too i thought it was just my mobo being fussy but i flashed my bios, dropped the multipliers on the HT to x4 and CPU to x11 and raised the FSB to 255 and bingo stability @ 2.8Ghz and my corsair 675 @ 800 with the 4-4-4-12 timings. i thought it was plain wierd.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

humm..... I think I'll try that thanks


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> humm..... I think I'll try that thanks



NP good luck m8


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

jms45 said:


> yeah i had that with my cpu @2.6 too i thought it was just my mobo being fussy but i flashed my bios, dropped the multipliers on the HT to x4 and CPU to x11 and raised the FSB to 255 and bingo stability @ 2.8Ghz and my corsair 675 @ 800 with the 4-4-4-12 timings. i thought it was plain wierd.



how was the performance or benchmarks with that?


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> how was the performance or benchmarks with that?



yeah quite a healthy increase, i equal to a FX62 or a X2 5600 in most situations, i can run some for you and show you the results if you tell me what apps you want the info from.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

just something like 3dmark06 if your could. In the mean time I'm going to try to see what I can do with the timings


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> just something like 3dmark06 if your could



well it was 9813 as you seen bro, i could run it again if you want.


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

ok m8 9808 : http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=7744923
and another couple of benches:


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

and a little cpu test from sandra, as you'll see im on par with the FX62 :


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

right on I'm up to 2.62 now stable I'll go for 2.8 tomorrow.  Oh I meant 3dmark05 sorry.  You dont by anychance have super pi do you...? any how thanks for the info so far.


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

well there's my orb for 3dmark 05 i done a week or so ago, and i'll get the super pi shortly.


http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=7674500


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

right on.  I couldn't help it so I tried to get 2.7 and I got a blue screen .  I have it up to 2.64 right at 220mhz and the multiplyer at 12 with the HT at 4x.


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> right on.  I couldn't help it so I tried to get 2.7 and I got a blue screen .  I have it up to 2.64 right at 220mhz and the multiplyer at 12 with the HT at 4x.



i noticed that i couldn't really push past 230mhz on my mobo with a 12x multi so try dropping to x11 and you should get further, also im running @ 1.40v on the cpu which is an extra .5v and my mem is @2.20v.

you could try 11 x 245 - 246 for a cpu speed of 2.7ghz but what speed is your ram?

the following setup gives me 2.8:

CPU frequency = 255
11x CPU multi
4x HT multi = 1020mhz
Ram set manually at 667, when oc'd gives me = 800mhz
Timings set manually 4-4-4-12 and command rate 2T for the 4 dimms
CPU voltage 1.40v
Ram voltage 2.20v


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

800mhz / 4-4-4-12-2T.  You think dorpping my ram down from  800 would work?


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> 800mhz / 4-4-4-12-2T.  You think dorpping my ram down from  800 would work?



if you drop the multi's to x11 cpu and x4 HT you would end up with:

for 2.7ghz

246 x 11 = 2706mhz cpu
HT x4 = 984
MEM @774Mhz assuming you set it to 667 in the bios

think i would try pushing for the 2.8 the way i did it, it would leave you with rounder figures on the HT and Ram

as i explained iv got my ram set to 667 and after the oc it sits nice at 800mhz


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

we both have the same mobo more or less yours is the M2N32-SLi mines is the M2N-SLI so this should be able to be done no problem.

if you cant get stable try pushing the cpu voltage up a notch at a time till it settle's but i wouldn't go past 1.55v, although iv seen a lot of people going past that just depends on your temps and cooling, also try taking your mobo chipset voltage up from 1.30v to 1.40 or 1.50 maybe get you a little more stability.

and obviously make sure cool n quiet is disabled.

and for better results use the bios and not the silly AI overclock asus give's you it sucks lol.


----------



## speed111 (Jan 25, 2007)

*7900gs 600/700*

3dmark 06 - 4442
3dmark 05 - 8649

Thats is good , i think.l


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

alright well I got  up to 2.64 and left it dl'ing crap and I just got back and it apprently crashed while I was gone so I guess it wasn't stable.  I'll try upping the voltage and we will see.


----------



## jms45 (Jan 26, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> alright well I got  up to 2.64 and left it dl'ing crap and I just got back and it apprently crashed while I was gone so I guess it wasn't stable.  I'll try upping the voltage and we will see.



have you tried updating your bios bro?, when i first got my mobo it took me 7 bios's to get my board stable at overclocking above 2.6, asus really screwed up at first with the M2N series if you ask me, i had to trawl the asus forums for about 3 months and there was a **** load of people with the same problem, i went from bios's 0201,0304,0402,0506,0602,0609 till eventually i got 0702 which has gave me the most stable overclock and performance.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll go check I havn't updated my mobo bios in about 2 months so....


----------



## jms45 (Jan 26, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> I'll go check I havn't updated my mobo bios in about 2 months so....



i had a look for ya earlier and saw that 0903 here : http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us , has a mention of enhanced memory stability.... so might help ya out.

well infact scrub the link lol asus suck and it doesnt take you to the page.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 26, 2007)

jms45 said:


> i had a look for ya earlier and saw that 0903 here : http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us , has a mention of enhanced memory stability.... so might help ya out.
> 
> well infact scrub the link lol asus suck and it doesnt take you to the page.


 
Thanks I just ended up running a search for the update on their site.  Got a problem tho I dont have winflash and cant seem to find a copy any ideas?


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 26, 2007)

lol n/m I think I just found it on here... alirght it's not workin.  know of a good flashing tool


----------



## jms45 (Jan 26, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> lol n/m I think I just found it on here... alirght it's not workin.  know of a good flashing tool



if you PM me your e-mail bud i wouldn't mind sending you the asus update tool for flashing the bios.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks just got winflash from athlonx2.  I still tryin to get at 2.7 or 2.8 with my comp takin a sh*t.


----------



## psychomage343 (Jan 29, 2007)

woot 2 new cards i bought of a kid for 350 total, evga 7900gt co at 550/800 gave me 5508 for a score sweet


----------



## DOM (Jan 30, 2007)

psychomage343 said:


> woot 2 new cards i bought of a kid for 350 total, evga 7900gt co at 550/800 gave me 5508 for a score sweet



isnt that kind of low for to cards ?? not to be rude but with my system at stock I beat your score by 168 points


----------



## psychomage343 (Jan 30, 2007)

hwo knows man i've got a thread goin because i think the 10k i get in 3dmark 05 is bs, but i dont kow what's goin on with them, they work fine i'm getting like 200 fps in halflife at 1280x1024 max everything with hdr on and all my other games screem, but 3dmark 06 is dual core biased, with a dualy chip i'd get probably in the 6500 range


----------



## endeffect (Jan 30, 2007)

Mongo said:


> 7129
> CPU portion of score:  1872
> 
> This was the score for a build I put together for my son:
> ...



What's the clock of the CPU?
Btw nice machine.


----------



## psychomage343 (Jan 31, 2007)

well here it is thanx to the random person who said my sli bridge had to be a certain way, i was unaware of that, i switched it around, and to my extreme surprise i got almost 1000 points more on the score then the previous, that's not bad for un overlocked cards and a single core.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Feb 1, 2007)

Finally got this thing past 20K.  

20323

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1115381


----------



## psychomage343 (Feb 2, 2007)

holy f'n shit i want core duo or quad like you goth nice nice man


----------



## HeavyH20 (Feb 2, 2007)

The quad can certainly move when cooled to subzero temps.  

Trying to break 21K, not quite, but almost. Maybe on the weekend. 

20906

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1123318


----------



## DOM (Feb 2, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> The quad can certainly move when cooled to subzero temps.
> 
> Trying to break 21K, not quite, but almost. Maybe on the weekend.
> 
> ...



so how much did your cpu cooler cost?? where did you get yours at? at there website? 

so what are your temps on idle and load?

cuz im looking on getting something like that sometime soon what to run my cpu  oced 24/7 

cuz is that for only the cpu? cuz is ther one for NB, SB, Card, CPU 

oh yea nice score


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Seems ok for a single 7900GS which overclocks like crap. Running at 550/750. On par with those 7 series SLI users. Seems to be cause of my CPU score.


----------



## DOM (Feb 2, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Seems ok for a single 7900GS which overclocks like crap. Running at 550/750. On par with those 7 series SLI users. Seems to be cause of my CPU score.



was your cpu at 2.4GHz ? or was it higher ?   cuz i got 3223 at 3721GHz


----------



## anticlutch (Feb 4, 2007)

A dismal score of only 4858... man I wish wizzard would hurry up and update the ATI Tool to support x1950 Pro's... :\


----------



## pbmaster (Feb 4, 2007)

aaaah 4785....i know the pic sucks but hey it tells no lies!!
1007 CPU score
SM 2.0 2297
SM 3.0 2255


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> A dismal score of only 4858... man I wish wizzard would hurry up and update the ATI Tool to support x1950 Pro's... :\



That is a poor score compared to mine, can you not clock anything?


----------



## anticlutch (Feb 6, 2007)

Well I haven't used ATI tool to OC it since it doesn't "officially" support it... but I have tried using ATI Tray tools unsucessfully. I got the core up to around 640 but as soon as I tried to raise the memory (with the core at stock speeds), the card locked up. I really wish Wizzard would hurry up with an update for ATItool... 

How did you OC your card though? Was it through the card's BIOS?

Oh I forgot to add but my cpu is at stock speeds as well... since my motherboard will only let me get to 2.4ghz, I decided to just stay at stock speeds.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> Well I haven't used ATI tool to OC it since it doesn't "officially" support it... but I have tried using ATI Tray tools unsucessfully. I got the core up to around 640 but as soon as I tried to raise the memory (with the core at stock speeds), the card locked up. I really wish Wizzard would hurry up with an update for ATItool...
> 
> How did you OC your card though? Was it through the card's BIOS?



I used CCC, works fine, I know it can give more though, I have pm'd w1zzard about a month ago to find out when he may have it configured properly, he said it would defo not be in january, so there is hope for this month! 

Get your cpu clocked aswel! You will notice it for sure!


----------



## anticlutch (Feb 6, 2007)

hm cool... I guess I'll just wait for the ATI Tool but I'll oc my cpu back to 2.4 (I can hardly tell the difference when I'm playing games though :| )


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> hm cool... I guess I'll just wait for the ATI Tool but I'll oc my cpu back to 2.4 (I can hardly tell the difference when I'm playing games though :| )



Suppose it's personal preference mate, You will get better scores in bench's and you will get a higher FSB, which is the main thing!


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 6, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> Finally got this thing past 20K.
> 
> 20323
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1115381



holy sh*t man    I wish.  If I had the money I'd buy a quad processor


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Here's mine



I need your wallpaper.Can I have a link?


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 6, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1154256


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1154256



is that with CF   I think it would be nice if they ran at least at stock 3D not 2D clocks 

Core Clock 506 MHz 

Memory Clock 594 MHz


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Feb 6, 2007)

As my signature said:

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> I need your wallpaper.Can I have a link?



If you google Keeley Hazell, you will find as many as you want buddy


----------



## Murasame (Feb 7, 2007)

3Dmark06: 4513

Need more ram and a better hsf so I can overclock my cpu.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 7, 2007)

yes


----------



## DOM (Feb 7, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> yes



why are they in 2d clocks thats why your score is kind of low


----------



## strick94u (Feb 7, 2007)

new rig so far


----------



## HeavyH20 (Feb 9, 2007)

Well, finally past 21K.  

21060 - QX6700@4.4 GHz, 8800 GTX SLI @ 675/1065

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1169735


----------



## DOM (Feb 9, 2007)

new score,  HeavyH20 so how good is that Coolit Freezone cuz im thinking of getting one??


----------



## HeavyH20 (Feb 10, 2007)

They work well enough to get my Quad to about 3.8 GHz. Decent system, easy to install, and works as good/better than most 1/2 inch 240 mm watercooling loops.  

The Vapo LS, however, did the trick since it gets the CPU to 4.4 GHz.


----------



## DOM (Feb 10, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> They work well enough to get my Quad to about 3.8 GHz. Decent system, easy to install, and works as good/better than most 1/2 inch 240 mm watercooling loops.
> 
> The Vapo LS, however, did the trick since it gets the CPU to 4.4 GHz.



I dont even want to know how much that one cost, its like in the 800+ range right?


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 10, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> They work well enough to get my Quad to about 3.8 GHz. Decent system, easy to install, and works as good/better than most 1/2 inch 240 mm watercooling loops.
> 
> The Vapo LS, however, did the trick since it gets the CPU to 4.4 GHz.



I love mine!!!   
Playing with a peltier on my current rig but I have the vapo on my s754 LANPARTY UT nF3 250Gb switch between a 3400+ and a 3700+ claws


----------



## HeavyH20 (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, about $899 retail and you will also need a CPU mount kit for another $120. A pretty significant investment. But, an E6700 will do about 4.5 GHz quite easily. The E6600 did 4.4 but I was limited by FSB on the 680i.



DRDNA said:


> I love mine!!!



If I had known how easy it was to install one of these, I would have done it much sooner! Works great, even with the quad core (200Watts cooling capacity). At peak clocks, the quad can put out about 225 watts, so even a phase system has some trouble keeping up.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 10, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1183650


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 10, 2007)

7649 / E6600 @ 3689 / X1900XT @ 739/837 / everything on air.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1148729


----------



## niko084 (Feb 10, 2007)

Got a new score with my new card.. 1942... Makes me the fastest score with a similar system on 3dmark06!
Video card is killin me....

New score--
With a bit of clock on the core I just got 2071 599/400

WOOT! lol


----------



## HeavyH20 (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, tested my second system. 

e6600 @ 3.8 GHz, 8800 GTS SLI, all air cooled


----------



## Funkole (Feb 18, 2007)

3DMark'06: 6366

C2D 6600 @ 3950 Mhz
2 GBHZ G.Skill @ 438 > 4-4-4-8
x1800 XT @ Modded Bios @ 800/950

all water cooled


----------



## mab1376 (Feb 19, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> Well, tested my second system.
> 
> e6600 @ 3.8 GHz, 8800 GTS SLI, all air cooled



can you post all your bios setting (FSB, clocks, voltages) also you GPU clocks 

i have like the same exact system as you and i'd like to have that score!! 

cept i dont have SLi.... yet


----------



## 2003CRF450GUY (Feb 19, 2007)

Im getting a modest 5276 overall
SM2.0 2407
HDR/SM3.0 2752
CPU 1039

My next pc will probably be a e6600 with a 8800 gts 4 gigs or OCZ pc6400 and a EVGA 680I motherboard  . Its hard to save for my new computer when I have 2 other hobbies on the go, motocross and my NITRO RC savage truck take up allot of my money


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 19, 2007)

2003CRF450GUY said:


> Im getting a modest 5276 overall
> SM2.0 2407
> HDR/SM3.0 2752
> CPU 1039
> ...



wow so wft am i doing wrong?? another gig of mem and oc my card?? i darent oc my x1900xt that high must be down to graphics and memory cos i beat your cpu test score  http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c333/sodclan/new06record.jpg


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 19, 2007)

Heres my best, with specs as shown to your left 

p.s thats running my FSB 25Mhz slower than she can run without hassles, just dont want to kill her prematurely! lol


----------



## 2003CRF450GUY (Feb 19, 2007)

Nitro-Max said:


> wow so wft am i doing wrong?? another gig of mem and oc my card?? i darent oc my x1900xt that high must be down to graphics and memory cos i beat your cpu test score  http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c333/sodclan/new06record.jpg



Those scores were done with my CPU running at 2.61GHz and the video card running at 688 MHz and Mem at 792 MHz. I was running my CPU at 2.71 and my video card at 722 core but the temps were a little to warm for the summer time so I backed my overclock off a little

I see your CPU score is beating mine buy allot, whats your video card clocks running at? I also see that you only have one gig witch shouldn’t really matter seeing as your beating me on the CPU part of the test so I think your card must be running at stock clocks. My x1900xt with STOCK clocks runs about a 2100 in 3D mark last time I checked.

I keep my PC vary clean I run Registry Mechanic 6.0 every week plus I defragment the hard drive once a week as well. I have also killed allot of un needed processes, I only have 20 processes running with zone alarm off, I was at a whopping 43 processes  witch did slow my pc down.


----------



## anticlutch (Feb 19, 2007)

2003CRF450GUY said:


> Those scores were done with my CPU running at 2.61GHz and the video card running at 688 MHz and Mem at 792 MHz. I was running my CPU at 2.71 and my video card at 722 core but the temps were a little to warm for the summer time so I backed my overclock off a little
> 
> I see your CPU score is beating mine buy allot, whats your video card clocks running at? I also see that you only have one gig witch shouldn’t really matter seeing as your beating me on the CPU part of the test so I think your card must be running at stock clocks. My x1900xt with STOCK clocks runs about a 2100 in 3D mark last time I checked.
> 
> I keep my PC vary clean I run Registry Mechanic 6.0 every week plus I defragment the hard drive once a week as well. I have also killed allot of un needed processes, I only have 20 processes running with zone alarm off, I was at a whopping 43 processes  witch did slow my pc down.



You don't need to defrag that often unless you install/uninstall a lot of programs frequently. Defragging too much will wear your hdd out faster than it needs to (or so I've heard).


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 19, 2007)

yes i havent got around to buying a better cooler as im thinking of a dx10 card soon so im at stock on my x1900xt but the warcat 7.1 driver helped boost mine by quit alot i well recomend it for ati users ive seen it compared to others like ngo etc and nothing came close to it.

i am able to oc but anything over 648mhz on the gpu the preformance seems to fall off? i think i need to up the vcore but on standard cooling i darent


----------



## PacAce (Feb 19, 2007)

Visiontek X1300 512Mb PCIE scored 1002 or 1042. I just ran the test overclocked at 614/297 for a new score of 1305.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 20, 2007)

Broke 10,000 new card 8800gts


----------



## TooFast (Feb 20, 2007)

....


----------



## strick94u (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Gilletter (Feb 22, 2007)

Does anyone know how I can get my 3dmark06 scores up? I tried to view them from the program and it gives me an error, so I tried to load it in Excel and it comes up with some weird symbols... lol... anyone?


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 22, 2007)

http://img.techpowerup.org/070222/3dmark06.jpg  ran it with backgroung progs running... 1969... lol still seems slow


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 22, 2007)

Gilletter said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/070222/3dmark06.jpg  ran it with backgroung progs running... 1969... lol still seems slow



Dont run it with anything running in the background! Atleast you aint got the worst score in the 3d database, some how someone got 11 lol


----------



## WolfNippleChips (Feb 22, 2007)

*Socket A meltdown? AGP?*

3dmark06: 2310


----------



## PuMA (Feb 23, 2007)

3200'ish lol 1day, when im rich im gonna go to 25.000


----------



## TooFast (Feb 24, 2007)

new score with new system 10749!!!


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 24, 2007)

TooFast said:


> new score with new system 10749!!!



Nice score, if you take some screenies and post in the thread @ the bottom of my sig I will add you into the leaderboard so your e-penis will grow


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 25, 2007)

I got 11,033 no way i'm getting 12,000.


----------



## Dano 00TA (Feb 25, 2007)

Just built this setup and I'm still playing with it but so far I scored  10575 in 06


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

The only problem with this thread is all the scores are on different pages and you cant compare with others! That is why I started the thread under my sig pic! Come on guys, get posting and dont forget your screenies for confirmation


----------



## KJ (Feb 27, 2007)

i can't post my 06 scores they would be to low


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 27, 2007)

My new Evga 8800GTS.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 27, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> My new Evga 8800GTS.



Post it in the thread under my sig and I will add you to the leaderboard


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone else like to have their score in the comp?

Just click the link under my sig and post your screenies there, its a good easy way to compare scores as they are all over the place in this thread


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## JUDAS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

9104 for me, I oc the cpu to 2.6 and gave it a bit extra on the gpu.

very please I broke 9k.

the best thing was the CSS bench @ 319+fps.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 10, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Got a new score with my new card.. 1942... Makes me the fastest score with a similar system on 3dmark06!
> Video card is killin me....
> 
> New score--
> ...



Well overclock the card a bit and another gig of ram..
I'm up to 2220.
634.5/418.5
Intel 915 @ 3.36


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Mar 10, 2007)

I get 5100 in 06.  I can't figure out how to oc both cards in crossfire yet though. Hopefully get higher when I do that.  I only have a single core too, that kills the score a little...


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 10, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> I get 5100 in 06.  I can't figure out how to oc both cards in crossfire yet though. Hopefully get higher when I do that.  I only have a single core too, that kills the score a little...



Once you work out how to clock both you should get yourself in the comp below


----------



## Ling-ling (Mar 10, 2007)

I only got 4270 on my x1950pro @ 1024x768, 32bit col, 4xAA, 8xAF.
Not sure if that is good or bad?! BTW, I'm running on an Athlon 64 x2 4600+ with 1GB Ram & Vista ultimate.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 10, 2007)

Ling-ling said:


> I only got 4270 on my x1950pro @ 1024x768, 32bit col, 4xAA, 8xAF.
> Not sure if that is good or bad?! BTW, I'm running on an Athlon 64 x2 4600+ with 1GB Ram & Vista ultimate.



Thats not too good at all ling, that proccy is not bad at all, but 4270 @ that res is bad, I would try running without aa/af @ 1280x1024, that is the def


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 10, 2007)

3DM06 should be run with default settings, meaning no AA or AF


----------



## Ling-ling (Mar 10, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> 3DM06 should be run with default settings, meaning no AA or AF



Okay, I'll try it out on the default settings, and on the factory speeds, as I can't get my OC utility to work on Vista. I'll post it in the later in the morning (it's 2:30am here).


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Mar 10, 2007)

*my new set up*

so i upgraded to a 5200+ amd athlon x2 (AM2) right now i have crappy ram (valueram ddr2400 stuff) until my good ram comes in the mail, and my new gfx card is a 8800gtx E-VGA , that was with 1280 x 1024 with 4x AA,


----------



## Behemoko (Mar 11, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Dont run it with anything running in the background! Atleast you aint got the worst score in the 3d database, some how someone got 11 lol



And that would be me, lol.. No, I havn't even bothered to download it because I got a 7 in 05', no I'm joking, lol!  I cant even run 05', my comp kinda laughed at me when I tryed.. I'll run the others and post them in my sig, I'm building a new comp over the summer that will be leaps and bounds better than what I'm using right now, it will have no lower than an 8600 ultra in it, POSSIBLY a 8800 GTS 640mb version  ( I see no point in buying a GTX, my comp will be good, but budget good, and I can't justify the $570 for the GTX versus the $390 for the GTS)


----------



## misfit (Mar 11, 2007)

3DMark05 15,098
3dMark06 8,557
Aquamark03 157,685 (GFX29,000+, and CPU 17,000+)

Not bad for my first runs I guess, i am new to this forum, and the computer I am using, I just built not too long ago, I still need to upgrade the ardware a little, but it is running pretty smooth for now.


----------



## misfit (Mar 12, 2007)

how do you save the screenshot of aquamark3 once it posts your score, and how come it won't let me post my score on line?


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 12, 2007)

press prntscreen on your keyboard and just upload that


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 12, 2007)

well make a jpeg of it in paint, open up pain and press ctrl-v and it will copy it to the page then save as a jpeg


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 12, 2007)

misfit said:


> 3DMark05 15,098
> 3dMark06 8,557
> Aquamark03 157,685 (GFX29,000+, and CPU 17,000+)
> 
> Not bad for my first runs I guess, i am new to this forum, and the computer I am using, I just built not too long ago, I still need to upgrade the ardware a little, but it is running pretty smooth for now.



get sum screenies n join my comp below


----------



## misfit (Mar 12, 2007)

*What i am workin with....*












I still need to tweak a little, but I am running pretty fast for now, any suggestions???


----------



## Marcel48 (Mar 13, 2007)

3DMark Score	3447 3DMarks
SM2.0 Score	1388 
HDR/SM3.0 Score	1256 
CPU Score	1821


----------



## watts289 (Mar 13, 2007)

sweet i got 3006

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=8389725


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 15, 2007)

3DMARK06: 5112
CPU: Athlon XP X2 4600+ (no OC)
RAM: 3GB (2 @ 1GB + 2 @ 512KB) PC3200
VC: Gigabyte X1950Pro 256MB (OC'd 530MHz core, 1415MHz mem)


----------



## iggy1981 (Mar 15, 2007)

I scored 3149 in 3DMARK06. System hardware is in sig.  Link
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=8404028


----------



## levi__ (Mar 15, 2007)

I scored 8878 points. Im a bit annoyed that I cant get it past 9k..  
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1233883


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 15, 2007)

levi__ said:


> I scored 8878 points. Im a bit annoyed that I cant get it past 9k..
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1233883



Haha cool sig, you should join my comp below, just follow the link and read the instructions


----------



## Boneface (Mar 16, 2007)

Well heres mine with my new msi 8800gts 320 and cpu oced to 3


----------



## freakshow (Mar 19, 2007)

here is my 3DMark06 score 10313


----------



## TooFast (Mar 24, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1528713

12199


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 24, 2007)

TooFast said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1528713
> 
> 12199



You should post that in the comp with a cpuz screenie, click the link in my sig 

edit, make sure you run it in 1280x1024


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 24, 2007)

I get 3582, with SM2.0 giving 1416, HDR/ SM3.0 giving 1713 and a measly 970 for cpu score!
 
I CAN'T run at 1280x768 as my monitor is a 16:10 widescreen and it's highest res' is 1280x768 so make of that what you will-I ran it at 1024x768 but I'll try again with 1280x768...even tho it just seems to stretch the pixels to accomodate the aspect ratio 

Ok, at 1280x768: 3375 (whilst streaming audio to the 360 lol)
1348 (SM 2.0), 1551 (SM3.0) and finally a cpu score of 973


----------



## Uncle Vinnie (Mar 25, 2007)

On my Ati 1900xtx, OC to 688/792 stock cooler, stock voltage, idle: 45c, load:64c
Athlon AM2 x2 4600, Blue Orb cooler, OC to 2.6Ghz, idle:31c, load: 49c

3Dmark06: 6103
Sm 2.0   :  2407
HDR/SM3.0: 2715
Cpu:      : 1938


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 25, 2007)

Uncle Vinnie said:


> On my Ati 1900xtx, OC to 688/792 stock cooler, stock voltage, idle: 45c, load:64c
> Athlon AM2 x2 4600, Blue Orb cooler, OC to 2.6Ghz, idle:31c, load: 49c
> 
> 3Dmark06: 6103
> ...



get the screenies and post in my comp, the link is in the my sig


----------



## Uncle Vinnie (Mar 25, 2007)

Here are my results:


----------



## Uncle Vinnie (Mar 25, 2007)

here are my results:


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 25, 2007)

Uncle Vinnie said:


> here are my results:



Please post it in this thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25995


----------



## raymerjacques (Mar 28, 2007)

2056

not to bad, i was expecting way less ...

*************
CPU - AMD X2 3800+
2 GB - DDR 2 667mhz ram
ATI X1650 PCI Express
Windows Vista Ultimate Edition.


----------



## Boneface (Mar 28, 2007)

Heres mine at 10038


----------



## DarthMaul_TPC (Mar 28, 2007)

3dmark06: 11,783


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 31, 2008)

here's mine


----------



## largon (Feb 3, 2008)

3DMark06 @ gaming stable settings

::

*15538*

8800GTS 512MB G92 @ 802MHz / 1998MHz / 1053MHz (DDR-2106) (no vMods)
C2Q Q6600 GØ @ 3.6GHz

abit IP35 Pro (vDroop + vDIMM modded)
2x2GB G.Skill F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ @ 4-4-4-12 401MHz


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 17, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> 3870 X2
> 
> *1* thequestor -  Q6600 3.5ghz 3870 X2 @ 825 Core 900 Mem 3dmark 17496 OS - XP
> 
> ...




thats from the 38XX thread


----------



## Titus (Feb 20, 2008)

My bench system :
- Mobo Asus P5K.
- C2D E 9750 stock ( @2.66 GHz )
- 1 X 1024 MB G-Skill PC 6400 CAS4 ( 4/4/4/12 @2.0V ).
- HDD WD 250GB 16Mb SATA II.
- XFX 8800 GS 384MB ( normal version ).

My scores on 3DM06 :
- max score : 10997 @ 720/ 1000/ 1800
- score @ gaming stable settings : 10923 @ 710/ 1000/1728


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 20, 2008)

Mine is in the link in my signature.


----------



## oiwow (Feb 20, 2008)

13408
-C2D E6400 @ 3,7 GHz
-2 Gb Ballistix
-8800GT 512 @ 720/2000


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 20, 2008)

8749


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 20, 2008)

ORB Validation


<<< 24/7 specs at my System Specs


----------



## Titus (Feb 21, 2008)

- Mobo Asus P5K.
- C2D E 6750 @ *3.2GHZ*
- 1 X 1024 MB G-Skill PC 6400 CAS4 ( 4/4/4/12 @2.0V ) @ 800MHz
- HDD WD 250GB 16Mb SATA II.
- XFX 8800 GS 384MB ( normal version ) @ 710/1000/1728

*11592*





Full screen^pic' avalable here : http://www.korti.info/images/bench/11592_3dm06_full.JPEG


----------



## zoran800 (Feb 22, 2008)

this is w/ XP, in Vista i get ~19900


----------



## GTX (Feb 22, 2008)

8335


----------



## vega22 (Feb 22, 2008)

this thread is dead, post here.

thanks.


----------

